# 2009 New York Yankees



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Well.... let's see if we get this right this year.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*We will start with Tex....he needs a nickname....something short for Teixeira*

Mark Teixeira can be real positive for Yankees

TAMPA - Steroids have made us suspicious of everybody, all the more so since Alex Rodriguez has been outed. And yet I have to admit that after 15 minutes of listening to Mark Teixeira, I came away willing to bet he's cleaner than Derek Jeter, if that's possible.

In fact, if it's hip to be square in baseball these days, Major League Baseball should be thrilled that Teixeira is now a Yankee, likely to raise his profile as one of the game's best players. The squeaky-clean slugger, if you will.

Or call him the anti-A-Rod. Upon arriving here Monday, Teixeira said he would attend Tuesday's highly anticipated press conference in support of A-Rod, saying it was important for teammates to rally around one another, yet he obviously has strong feelings about steroids, the result of a strict upbringing in a military family.

"I grew up in a family where there was zero tolerance," Teixeira said. "No drugs, no alcohol, that kind of stuff didn't fly. If I ever got caught doing drugs my parents would kill me before any media could.

"That's just how I was raised. My dad was a military man who went to the Naval Academy, my mom was a teacher. My sister and I grew up knowing drugs weren't an option. People look at steroids as though (they were OK years ago) because they weren't tested for, they were semi-legal, but they're drugs in my mind.

"I never messed with them. That's something I thank my parents for, and as I got older I realized it wasn't the right thing to do anyway."

If that sounds preachy, it's not really the way Teixeira came off in person. It just seems to be his personality. If this were the 1986 Mets, he'd be Gary Carter, a bit too wholesome for his notoriously hard-drinking teammates' liking but respected for the way he played the game. In this day and age, however, for a team that has been lacking championship chemistry in recent years, perhaps Teixeira can be a unifying force instead. Baseball people say that he cares about all the right things on the field, putting winning ahead of individual statistics in the manner of the late '90s Yankees.

In the clubhouse, he oozes such sincerity as to sound the cynic's alarm. Before he'd unpacked his bag Monday Teixeira made a point of going around to shake the hand of every player in the room at the time, and then did the same with each of about 15 reporters who converged on him, promising to memorize all the names within a few days.

It's not typical of Yankee players' practiced aloofness, and you automatically wonder if it's phony, but people who have covered him in the past say he's just genuinely pleasant for the most part.

*We'll see if the New York experience changes him, but for now at least, he seems like exactly the kind of player baseball can use hitting cleanup for the Yankees.*

Put it this way: Unless he's the biggest liar ever, Teixeira is not going to feel the pressure to cheat the system to live up to the expectations of his $180 million contract the way A-Rod says he did upon going to Texas in 2001.

For that matter, Texieira was a teammate of A-Rod's with the Rangers in 2003, his rookie year, and Monday he scoffed at talk that surviving the brutal heat of those Texas summers was one reason that several players on that team apparently did steroids.

Again he credited his strict upbringing for making steroids a non-issue to him, and said, "For me it'd be more of a reason not to do drugs. *When I got to the big leagues I realized that eating well, drinking water and getting your sleep, that's what you need to do to get through those Texas summers."*

Teixeira admitted he was aware that steroids were an issue in baseball when he reached the big leagues in 2003, but he said he had no idea that A-Rod or anyone else on the Rangers might have been involved.

"I never heard anyone talk about it," he said.

Strongly as he seems to feel about steroids, Teixeira said he wouldn't judge A-Rod or anybody else who used steroids but said he has pushed to rid the game of them.

"It may be disappointing," he said of steroids users, "but as part of the union, we've made big strides, making every effort possible to clean up the game."

Teixeira also dismissed stories that he and A-Rod didn't get along in Texas, saying that he sought out A-Rod during their one season together to ask about pitchers and what they would throw him.

"I learned a lot from him," he said, "And I'm definitely going to try to have a relationship with him here."

A-Rod and the anti-A-Rod. Teixeira may never hit 800 home runs and be the clean home run champ everyone wanted A-Rod to be, but the new guy sounded like someone you could believe in, even if it's hard to believe anybody in baseball these days.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope he doesn't change to be a jerk, the NY media are like hyenas when they get a fresh new face.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*Yanks get look at their power arms*

http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/yankees/February 14, 2009


A few notes from the first workout at Steinbrenner Field:

??? CC Sabathia, A.J. Burnett and Joba Chamberlain each threw side sessions in the bullpen, giving the Yankees a good look at their three power arms. The last time the Yanks had three guys in their rotation with this kind of power was 2003, when Roger Clemens, Andy Pettitte and Mike Mussina each topped the 180-strikeout mark. 

"With so many good pitchers in the rotation, it will be a friendly competition where everybody is trying to out-do each other," Sabathia said. "That just makes our team better."

Incidentally, Sabathia is still sporting a close-cropped beard - a Yankees no-no. He said nobody had said anything to him about it, but I'm guessing that will change as early as tomorrow.

??? Hideki Matsui took batting practice for the first time since his knee surgery, reporting no problems. 

"In terms of hitting, I don't have any concerns," Matsui said. "Running at 100 percent is more the concern."

??? Girardi won't use his regular five starting pitchers in the first four spring games, since that would give them an extra start because of the longer spring schedule. Some combination of Phil Hughes, Ian Kennedy, Alfredo Aceves and Phil Coke could be used to start those games. Expect to see one of the primary starters take the ball for the first time on March 1.

??? The regular-season rotation hasn't been announced, but it should look something like this - Sabathia, Wang, Burnett, Pettitte, Chamberlain. Girardi said he wanted to split the lefties and not have Burnett and Chamberlain back-to-back. 

??? The arrival of Sabathia and Burnett have pushed Wang's return far under the radar. For a guy who won 19 games in both 2006 and '07, Wang has been largely unnoticed. 

"That's okay - let him fly under the radar," Girardi said. "That's not always a bad thing. His return is vital to our staff. We missed him a lot last year. We missed his innings, we missed his leadership on the mound, what he brought to the table."

??? Brett Tomko, signed to a minor-league deal on Friday, will compete for a long-relief/spot starter role. Girardi caught Tomko in 2003 with the Cardinals and seems to like him, which could be bad news for the likes of Aceves and Dan Giese.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

C.C. shaved his beard, Hideki Matsui looks shot to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*What's next for Phil Hughes?*

TAMPA - Phil Hughes is only 22, yet he???s endured seismic shifts in his career, from the night he was injured while working on a no-hitter in his second big-league start to dangling last winter in a potential trade for Johan Santana to being given a rotation spot last year and losing it.
After the Yankees??? winter pitching binge in which they signed CC Sabathia and AJ Burnett and re-signed Andy Pettitte, Hughes??? career has taken another twist. He???s not considered one of their five starters heading into camp and is likely to start the season in the minors, quite as change from last spring, when he was a jewel of the Yanks??? new commitment to young pitching and started the third game of the season.
Where does Hughes go from here? He has shown incredible potential, but also struggled with injuries and he longs to last a full season to show what he can do. The Yankees value him highly, yet unless there is a spring injury to one of the starters, Hughes is only another name on a list of possible rotation replacements, alongside pitchers such as Ian Kennedy, who was also assured a starting spot last spring, Alfredo Aceves and Phil Coke. Hughes??? best chance for big-league starts may come if the Yankees need to skip Joba Chamberlain???s turn to limit Chamberlain???s innings.
For his part, Hughes was saying all the right things at the Yankees??? minor-league complex in a recent interview, the sun glinting in his eyes during a break from a workout in preparation for spring training. Pitchers and catchers report tomorrow.
???It is what it is,??? Hughes said of his situation. ???It???s the Yankees and we???re going to put the best team on the field. Last year was obviously a different situation than this year. But I???ve been in spring training before where there wasn???t a spot open for me and that???s the way it goes.
???If I pitch really well in spring and I still start the year in Triple-A, there???s nothing you can do about it. You just go out and pitch well and let things fall how they will. It???s one thing to complain about the guys we signed, but on the other hand, we???ve got a pretty good team. There???s no lack of effort by the front office to put a good team on the field. I look at that as a good thing.
???I think there???ll be opportunities. You don???t often hear about guys who are lights out at Triple A and never get an opportunity. I look at it from that aspect. I don???t look at it in any sort of a bitter way or anything like that.???
Still, it once seemed as if Hughes would be further along in his career by now, perhaps even a star. He made his debut at 20 and one start later took a no-hitter into the seventh inning in Texas, but hurt his hamstring.
He started 2008 as the youngest pitcher in the majors, but his year was wrecked by a fractured rib and he finished 0-4 with a 6.62 ERA - he and Kennedy combined to go 0-8. Hughes did pitch well in two late September starts, though, allowing three runs in 12 innings.
Hughes had a memorable relief outing against the Indians in the 2007 playoffs, but he won???t be a reliever. ???That???s not something in our minds,??? GM Brian Cashman said. ???There just aren???t enough quality starters in the game, in the system, to do that. You can always find relievers, but we believe Phil is a quality starting pitcher.???
Hughes added 10 pounds over the winter to get to 240 - he???s 6-5 - because he felt he was too light last season at 230. ???I???m trying to keep myself where I can be durable and be able to get through a whole year,??? Hughes said. ???For once, right?
- Anthony McCarron


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2009)

A-rod.  Cyst and torn Labrum on hip

If he has surgery he will be gone for 6 months.

As much as he is hated.... that is a huge blow to the lineup


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> A-rod.  Cyst and torn Labrum on hip
> 
> If he has surgery he will be gone for 6 months.
> 
> As much as he is hated.... that is a huge blow to the lineup


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

Cashman says no surgery.

He'll play through it.

Man oh man.. if A-Rod comes out and is effected by the injury, there are going to be a lot of people blaming steroids and not his Cyst/torn labrum.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Cashman says no surgery.
> 
> He'll play through it.



It worked well for Mike Lowell last year.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> It worked well for Mike Lowell last year.



And Chase Utley.

LAbrum repair using those two as an example would mean 6 months.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Cashman says no surgery.
> 
> He'll play through it.
> 
> Man oh man.. if A-Rod comes out and is effected by the injury, there are going to be a lot of people blaming steroids and not his Cyst/torn labrum.



Guess it will depend on how much pain he is in.

If it is me I would shut him down get surgery and hopefully have him back for the later half of the season.

Catcher mentioned A-rod and Chase have a very similar swing, where they lock out there hips during the follow through.  Hip Labrum to me would be more a mechanical problem


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2009)

There was a little gossip, that this was the sneaky way of disciplining A-rod by MLB.  LOL


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> There was a little gossip, that this was the sneaky way of disciplining A-rod by MLB.  LOL



LOL...conspiracy theories.   

If A-Rod does need surgery, he's probably best off getting it done now and, like you said, be ready for the second half of the season.  If he plays for a month or two and then decides on surgery, the Yankees will be even more screwed.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2009)

6-9 weeks for the Labrum repair.... hahaha  good luck with that.

gone at least 4 months. more then likely 6.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree, Iain.

6-9 weeks is laughable.

Typical Yankees - Originally the Yankees came out and said that it was a cyst that Rodriguez would be able to play through before having surgery next offseason.  Two weeks later and he's out for 6-9 weeks?  I don't buy it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 9, 2009)

It was just a quick fix to get him through the season.  From what I understand, getting the full surgery is what would keep him out 4-6 months.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is off the subject but has to do with the Yankees....
What's the name of the team captain/shortstop???


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2009)

Derek Jeter


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh yea yea! I have a story about him  but I dont tell stories all that well


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Oh yea yea! I have a story about him  but I dont tell stories all that well



Do tell!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2009)

Haha - you must tell.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 9, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> This is off the subject but has to do with the Yankees....
> What's the name of the team captain/shortstop???



i lol'd.

What about him?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 10, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Oh yea yea! I have a story about him  but I dont tell stories all that well



Is the story that's he gay?  We all know that already.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2009)

*Brett Gardner is now center of attention for Yankees*

Brett Gardner is now center of attention for Yankees


Monday, March 9th 2009, 9:40 PM



> TAMPA - The snickering is beginning to subside already. Maybe the idea of Brett Gardner as the Yankees' everyday center fielder is not so crazy, after all.
> 
> Actually, the way he's going, maybe Gardner will hit cleanup during Alex Rodriguez's absence.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2009)

I love his speed and his play in the outfield.

I would take him over Melky any day.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2009)

Hughs is pitching better than he is, I still say Joba should be a middle reliever.



> *JOBA JOLT:* Joba Chamberlain makes his third start of the spring tonight, looking for his first good performance. Chamberlain has allowed seven runs over two starts while retiring just three batters, struggling against Team Canada five days ago as he gave up a hit and walked four without getting an out.
> "We want to see progress," Girardi said. "We need him throwing strikes."





> *Mariano Rivera tosses off concerns*
> 
> TAMPA - Mariano Rivera's return to the mound is now just a week away after the closer threw another incident-free bullpen session Monday.
> Rivera, who had shoulder surgery at the end of last season, tossed 30 pitches at what appeared to be full strength, reporting no problems. He will throw batting practice Wednesday and should make his spring debut on Sunday or Monday.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2009)

*A-Rod's Surgery Goes as Planned*
BY KAT O'BRIEN | newday.com
March 9, 2009


> TAMPA, Fla. - The surgery to repair Alex Rodriguez's torn right hip labrum went as planned, said Marc Philippon, the doctor who performed the operation.
> 
> Philippon, in a conference call with reporters, said: "The surgery went exactly as we planned. We will start him on his rehab [Monday] afternoon. There were no surprises -- exactly what we prepared for."
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I love his speed and his play in the outfield.
> 
> I would take him over Melky any day.



Come on, Mino - He's a fourth or fifth outfielder at best.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Come on, Mino - He's a fourth or fifth outfielder at best.



He is the second coming of Mantle.

Right......but who is he competing against.

Damon has no arm, Melky is OK but I prefer Gardner.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I agree, Iain.
> 
> 6-9 weeks is laughable.
> 
> Typical Yankees - Originally the Yankees came out and said that it was a cyst that Rodriguez would be able to play through before having surgery next offseason.  Two weeks later and he's out for 6-9 weeks?  I don't buy it.



Doug Melvin agrees with us, Iain.

***

_Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel - _Brewers manager Doug Melvin says that the Yankees haven't called him about acquiring an infielder in the wake of Alex Rodriguez's hip surgery. 

"They're probably still making their list (of possible replacements)," Melvin said. "They probably don't want to seem too anxious." 

Milwaukee fits the bill of a team with an excess of players capable of playing third base. Bill Hall is expected to be healthy enough to start at third when the season starts, and they have Mike Lamb, Casey McGehee and Craig Counsell in camp.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2009)

The Hips are just too important in baseball.  I just don't see how he can come back that early and be an impact, or risk further damage.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2009)

Posada is doing pretty good.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

*Joe Girardi picks Xavier Nady over Nick Swisher as Yankees' right fielder*


> BY MARK FEINSAND
> DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER
> 
> Monday, March 23rd 2009, 9:20 PM
> ...


I like Nady from his days as a Met.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

*Yankees catcher Jorge Posada says his arm back to 100%*
BY PETER BOTTE	
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER
Sunday, March 22nd 2009, 7:35 PM
TAMPA - Jorge Posada's proclamation that he's "back to 100%" might be premature. But the catcher threw out three of four runners on steal attempts at second base while catching CC Sabathia in a minor-league game against Pittsburgh Sunday, his first successful throws under game conditions since having shoulder surgery last July. "Now you know you can trust your arm again. That's the only thing I wanted to do, to come out of spring training knowing I could throw somebody out," Posada said. "You can't compare what I was feeling; last year I couldn't make three throws like that. It feels good. I'm back to 100%."
*MARTE BACK:* Lefty Damaso Marte pitched a scoreless fifth inning in his first appearance since reporting back to the Yankees after the WBC with shoulder inflammation. ... Kei Igawa walked in a run in the seventh, the lone one he's allowed in 12-1/3 innings this spring. ... Yanks reacquired minor-league catcher Chris Stewart from the White Sox for a player to be named later. ... Phil Coke (bruised leg) is slated to pitch today against the Phillies in Clearwater. ... Joe Girardi said Joba Chamberlain will accompany the Yanks to New York when they break camp and then return to Tampa to pitch in an intrasquad game April 5.
*X-FACTOR:* Xavier Nady has been traded from the Padres to the Mets to the Pirates to the Yankees, all since 2006. "You obviously hear rumblings all the time, but for me, obviously I've been through it a few times already," Nady said before going 0-for-3 in Sunday's 5-0 loss to Tampa in Port Charlotte. "You can't do anything about it except go about your business and try to play the game the right way."
The Yanks' starting right fielder will have more control over his situation if/when he becomes a free agent after this season. "No question, (free agency) obviously crosses your mind," said Nady, who's represented by Scott Boras. "I'm excited for the opportunity to play here this year, and who knows what will happen? It seems like I'm with a new team every year, but I would love to be able to be somewhere and settle for a few years and not just be jumping around all the time."


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

*Brett Gardner could grow into Yankees' version of Dustin Pedroia*
Monday, March 23rd 2009, 8:50 PM

FORT MYERS, Fla. - The throw from Ryan Raburn of the Tigers, a spring-training throw out of palm trees and blue sky that seemed to explode out of the kid's hand in center field and carry all the way to his catcher, Gerald Laird, on the fly, had Dustin Pedroia cold and Pedroia knew it at City of Palms Park. So Pedroia just pulled up about 10 feet from home Monday and got tagged out as he ran across the front of the plate, and then made his right turn toward the Red Sox dugout, passing a bat boy no bigger than he is.

Pedroia, the best dirty uniform in the whole sport and the MVP of the American League, didn't have to hit Laird or the dirt in the first inning of a game at the end of March. So at last here was a door he didn't have to break down, the way he has been breaking them down his whole career, what is turning into a pretty remarkable baseball career for the Boston Red Sox.

The other day, in another part of Fort Myers and another spring park, Joe Girardi was talking about Pedroia, saying, "It's good to see guys like that succeed. It's the message you want to send to kids and everybody, that anybody has a shot to fulfill their dreams. A guy you wouldn't even know was an athlete if you saw him walking down the street."

Then Girardi said, "There's no size chart in baseball."

There was no size chart for Pedroia, who was the best little guy in his sport before he became MVP. He got off to a terrible start in his rookie season and Terry Francona, the Red Sox manager, stayed with him, and Pedroia just kept swinging from his heels and making the plays at second and winning games. Now he has become a star of his sport.

The kid who fights to be the Yankees' starter in center field on Opening Day, Brett Gardner, is not the kind of hitter that Pedroia is, will never have that kind of power. But Gardner does not fit the modern profile of a Yankee anymore than Pedroia fit the profile of baseball star. He is the kind of kid the Yankees hardly ever produce anymore, a grinder with a ton of heart, one sending the same kind of message that Pedroia did, that anybody has a shot at their dreams.

This is what you hear a lot from Yankee fans these days, because of Mr. Fun, Alex Rodriguez: How hard he makes it to root for their team.

Gardner makes it easy.

"He is somebody anybody can relate to," Girardi said. "He's one of those guys who would run through a wall for you. People want to root for that. So many of the big guys in this sport, you look at what they do and say, 'No way I could do that.' But guys like Melky (Cabrera) and Brett, they're two guys people absolutely can relate to. It's what I mean about how our sport lends itself to all shapes and sizes."

Girardi doesn't tip his hand on center field, even though Gardner has a better spring (hitting .405 to Cabrera's .295). He lets this play out to the end, and even when he praises Gardner's grit and the way he has hit, he is quick to add, "Melky has played at a high level, too." Pauses then and says, "This kind of competition is always a good thing."

Gardner himself comes in after batting practice on this day, never looking as big as the 5-10 he is supposed to be, reminding you more of a Pedroia and says, "In sports, the 40th-rounder is supposed to have as good a chance as the first-rounder if he can do the job."

He wasn't a 40th-rounder. He was picked with the last pick of the third round in the 2005 draft and began spraying the ball to all fields almost immediately and stealing bases and being a dirty uniform everywhere he played. Before all that he was a walk-on player at the College of Charleston. In the spring of A-Rod, and all the talk about the big-money pitchers, he has made himself into a story, and as much of a Yankee kid to root for as we have had in a while.

There is the feeling that Brian Cashman, the general manager and chief money spender around the Yankees, wants Gardner to win the job in center, even though nobody comes out and says that. But you wonder, even if this kid does get the job, how long he lasts if he doesn't come out of the box hitting in the regular season the way he hit in the spring. Cashman loved the idea of plugging in a guy like Nick Swisher right up until Mark Teixeira became available. So you wonder how long Gardner would remain Cashman's heart's desire if another expensive player, this one a center fielder, came into play.

Gardner? He just keeps playing his game, playing hard, every day.

"It's the same with me as it's always been," he said the other day. "I just try to continue to improve every day, try to step it up to the next level."

Doesn't fit the profile, the modern Yankee profile of big names and big trades and constant big money, the Yankees who talk about developing their own then don't. Maybe he can change the profile. All the talk about the pitching this spring, and Jorge Posada's comeback, and the drama around A-Rod, even up to the stories about the New York City madam over the weekend, that seems dumber than "The Bachelor." The best story might be Brett Gardner, last pick of the third round, dirty uniform trying to make it to center field in Camden Yards on Opening Day.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm rooting for him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 24, 2009)

Hahahahaha.

I see similarities between the two players because they're both grinders who will do anything within their power to help their team win.

The only difference being, Gardner has no talent and Pedroia does.

Gardner is a fourth or fifth outfielder at best.  

It's truly laughable to me hearing Yankees fans outlook on this kid.  Hahahahhaa....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn your evil, I like the way he plays. It's not about having an all star in every position now.
I always wondered why they passed on Tori Hunter, he made it known he wanted to be a Yankee.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not saying an all-star needs to be at every position but to compare Brett Gardner to Dustin Pedroia is laughable.

Gardner will be fine batting ninth, hitting in the mid two hundreds, stealing a couple bases, playing solid defense, etc. 

But I wouldn't expect him to win the MVP award... or any award for that matter.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm not saying an all-star needs to be at every position but to compare Brett Gardner to Dustin Pedroia is laughable.
> 
> Gardner will be fine batting ninth, hitting in the mid two hundreds, stealing a couple bases, playing solid defense, etc.
> 
> But I wouldn't expect him to win the MVP award... or any award for that matter.



Where did you get that, it clearly states he is nowhere near him.
Speed reading perhaps.



> is *not the kind of hitter that Pedroia* is, *will never have that kind of power*. But Gardner does not fit the modern profile of a Yankee anymore than Pedroia fit the profile of baseball star. He is the kind of kid the Yankees hardly ever produce anymore, a grinder with a ton of heart, one sending the same kind of message that Pedroia did, that anybody has a shot at their dreams.



The only comparison I see is that they are both grinders.....Jeter wants to grind you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'm not saying an all-star needs to be at every position but to compare Brett Gardner to Dustin Pedroia is laughable.



The Yankees so badly want to be the Red Sox.  It is both sad and funny.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Yankees so badly want to be the Red Sox.  It is both sad and funny.



The Red Sox are the Yankees, the Yankees want to get back at being the Yankees.

I am reading The Yankees by Torre and it's pretty good.
A lot of memories came back.
That team played as a team.

Once Epstein and company leaves kiss the good fortune goodbye.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Once Epstein and company leaves kiss the good fortune goodbye.



Ok, I'll worry in 30 years when he starts thinking of retirement.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ok, I'll worry in 30 years when he starts thinking of retirement.



Nothing lasts forever, wait till things sour....just wait....I'll be here waiting.....waiting...in my bunker...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Nothing lasts forever, wait till things sour....just wait....I'll be here waiting.....waiting...in my bunker...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The Red Sox are the Yankees, the Yankees want to get back at being the Yankees.
> 
> I am reading The Yankees by Torre and it's pretty good.
> A lot of memories came back.
> ...



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2009)

_New York Times - _Derek Jeter's 10-year contract with the Yankees expires after the 2010 season, when there aren't expected to be many options at shortstop. 

Assuming Jose Reyes and Jhonny Peralta have their options exercised by the Mets and Indians, respectively, Milwaukee's J.J. Hardy would be the best option on the market. 

"That's two years away," Cashman said. "That's not something we're even thinking about. Hopefully, Derek will be with us for a long time." 

*Jeter is adamant about playing shortstop, but internally the Yankees are believed to be hoping that he'll switch to the outfield within the next few seasons.

****

Hopefully, Jeter moves to a corner outfield position preventing them from signing Matt Holliday next offseason.

Derek Jeter is truly becoming the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2009)

> *Jeter is adamant about playing shortstop, but internally the Yankees are believed to be hoping that he'll switch to the outfield within the next few seasons.
> 
> ****


This is old news really, in fact it started again when Arod came over.




> Hopefully, Jeter moves to a corner outfield position preventing them from signing Matt Holliday next offseason.
> 
> Derek Jeter is truly becoming the gift that keeps on giving.



Matt has mentioned how he wouldn't mind NY, this would be great for us.

He's given us plenty of gifts, it's kind of scary how much hate you have for him...almost as much you have for Bush.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know why you think I hate him so much.

I don't hate Derek Jeter at all.

He's the most overrated player in sports over the last decade - not agreeing with that statement is just wrong.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't know why you think I hate him so much.
> 
> I don't hate Derek Jeter at all.
> 
> He's the most overrated player in sports over the last decade - not agreeing with that statement is just wrong.



How do you quantify him being the most over rated in sports over the last decade?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 26, 2009)

His skill set isn't worthy of the praise it gets nationally.

He's one of the faces of the sport right now.

Exceptional ball player though...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2009)

Granted his fielding is mediocre. 

However he is one of the best hitters in his position over the past decade.  And face of the the most popular organization.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> His skill set isn't worthy of the praise it gets nationally.
> 
> He's one of the faces of the sport right now.
> 
> Exceptional ball player though...



 Simple, he plays in a city where if your a good player who produces in the spotlight in the right spot they name a candy bar after you.
If Jeter played in Kansas no one would make a big deal about him like they do here, at least no so much.

Aside from the money and a chance to get in the World Series they also get fame.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Granted his fielding is mediocre.
> 
> However he is one of the best hitters in his position over the past decade.  A*nd face of the the most popular organization.*



Didn't see that.
Let me honest, he's not that great a fielder but I am not going to complain about him either. I can take my son to a game and talk about how Jeter at short about how much of a professional he is.....can I do that with A-rod? 
No, he's constantly on the front pages for stupid crap.
My father used to take all of us to games and one player who stood out was Seaver, great guy on and off the field.

Players like Terrell Owens, Canseco, Plax.....they have talent but are assholes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2009)

Missed my fantasy draft and got stuck with Jeter.

This sucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Missed my fantasy draft and got stuck with Jeter.
> 
> This sucks.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 28, 2009)

Karma's a bitch haha


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 28, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Missed my fantasy draft and got stuck with Jeter.
> 
> This sucks.



AHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Your team is gay!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Missed my fantasy draft and got stuck with Jeter.



So there is a God after all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm going to try and trade him for fifty cents on the dollar.

He's really just a terrible fantasy option at this point in his career and considering statistics/being able to produce is all that matters in a fantasy league and public perception means nothing, there's a good chance I can't find any suitors for his services and I release him.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2009)

*Ramiro Pena coming up fast at shortstop for Yankees*

Saturday, March 28th 2009, 4:15 PM

Whether Derek Jeter realizes it or not, Joe Girardi's proposed move to bat him leadoff may well be a prelude to a much more dramatic switch in the not-so-distant future.

Jeter's decreased range at shortstop, especially to his left, has been an increasingly hot topic around baseball - which the Yankee high command has pointedly chosen to ignore, because there didn't appear to be any bona fide prospects in the system. That, however, all changed this spring with the emergence of 23-year-old Ramiro Pena, whose dazzling glovework has made him the frontrunner to win the utility infielder's job until Alex Rodriguez comes back in May.

Fact is, Pena has always demonstrated world class defense since being signed by the Yankees out of Mexico in 2005, but his improvement with the bat is what's elevated him to legitimate major league prospect status.

"When I first saw him three years ago, you could knock the bat out of his hands," said one veteran scout whose primary assignment is in the minor leagues. "But he was a magician with the glove and that made him someone to keep an eye on. Now that he's gained a little weight, put on a little muscle, he's no longer an ???out.' He can handle the bat. I always felt his glove would get him to the big leagues, but now I can see him as an everyday shortstop."

Pena hit .266 at Double-A Trenton last year, but scouts who saw him say he appeared to be hampered from offseason shoulder surgery. That has not been the case this spring.

"Best looking young shortstop I've seen in a couple of years," said one National League scout.

So assuming Pena is the real deal, it would seem that with another year of Triple-A apprenticeship, presumably mixed  with stints at the big league level, he'll be ready for regular duty with the Yankees. Jeter will be 35 next season, the last year of his contract, and, his pride aside, he can't expect to extend his career as a shortstop. He doesn't hit for enough power to be a DH and, so, a move to center field seems inevitable. As Hall of Famer Robin Yount can attest, there's no shame in moving from shortstop to center field, and as the Tampa Bay Rays will attest after acquiring Jason Bartlett from the Minnesota Twins last year, there's no substitute for defense at shortstop.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2009)

Ramiro Pena has a minor league career line of .258/.316/.319 at 23 years old and he hasn't yet played above AA.

This kid sucks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2009)

Brett Gardner was named the teams centerfielder with Nick Swisher backing up all outfield positions and first base and Melky Cabrera being the fifth outfielder (if he isn't traded).

With Ransom playing third until A-Rod returns, Molina going to be forced to catch at least half the time, and Gardner in centerfield.. the Yankees line-up is going to have three automatic outs at the end of the line-up.

Nice.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Brett Gardner was named the teams centerfielder with Nick Swisher backing up all outfield positions and first base and Melky Cabrera being the fifth outfielder (if he isn't traded).
> 
> With Ransom playing third until A-Rod returns, Molina going to be forced to catch at least half the time, and Gardner in centerfield.. the Yankees line-up is going to have three automatic outs at the end of the line-up.
> 
> Nice.



Posada took himself out last year because of his throwing arm, nothing else.

I have seen teams with worse batters win it all. As much as you folllow the Yankees you should know that the teams where they had a powerful lineup they went nowhere.

Now that Dynasty we had in the 90's had Giraldi at catcher, Brosuas at third....they were not the best hitters but well you should know the rest.

Now the pitching is much better than last year.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Varitek= Molina

Molina is OK as a backstop, I come from an age where a catcher was there to handle pitchers, play good defense and throw runners out. If he can hit that's a plus.
To me Posada was never really a good defensive catcher but he's a damn good hitter.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Ramiro Pena has a minor league career line of .258/.316/.319 at 23 years old and he hasn't yet played above AA.
> 
> This kid sucks.



That does not mean anything, now I will say I have yet to see him play but maybe there's an upside to this guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Brett Gardner was named the teams centerfielder with Nick Swisher backing up all outfield positions and first base and Melky Cabrera being the fifth outfielder (if he isn't traded).
> 
> With Ransom playing third until A-Rod returns, Molina going to be forced to catch at least half the time, and Gardner in centerfield.. the Yankees line-up is going to have three automatic outs at the end of the line-up.
> 
> Nice.


*Questions about Question Marks*


> A couple weeks ago, Pete Abe wrote a piece whose thesis was pretty much that Mark Teixeira is the only Yankee position player who doesn't have a big question mark surrounding him.  I can't disagree that the Yankees have a lot of guys that have some kind of question regarding what they'll do this year, but seeing that the Red Sox just released Josh Bard, I've got to say this: doesn't everybody?  Let's look at the Red Sox questions surrounding their lineup this year:
> 
> Catchers who can't hit anymore:  Jason Varitek
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That does not mean anything, now I will say I have yet to see him play but maybe there's an upside to this guy.



...but some Yankee retard reporter who labels this kid as the next coming of Derek Jeter does mean something?

This kid has done nothing to prove he'll even be able to claim a utility role in the Majors when he makes it no less replace one of the best short stops of all time.

He's putting up terrible numbers against inferior competition to where a 23 year old should be.  Some players take longer to progress than others but the knack on this kid has always been his inability to hit.

Most likely comparison:  former Red Sox Manny Alexander.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Varitek= Molina
> 
> Molina is OK as a backstop, I come from an age where a catcher was there to handle pitchers, play good defense and throw runners out. If he can hit that's a plus.
> To me Posada was never really a good defensive catcher but he's a damn good hitter.



Varitek is a terrible player, but he's better than Molina.

That's not saying much considering that Molina is one of the worst catchers in the league.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Posada took himself out last year because of his throwing arm, nothing else.
> 
> I have seen teams with worse batters win it all. As much as you folllow the Yankees you should know that the teams where they had a powerful lineup they went nowhere.
> 
> ...



I never said that the Yankees offense was going to suck.  A-Rod, Teixeira... I mean, the line-up is going to be stacked.

With that said, it'll be nice being able to take a breather against three below average Major League players with Ransom, Molina and Gardner rounding out the order.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 30, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Missed my fantasy draft and got stuck with Jeter.
> 
> This sucks.



I missed my fantasy draft and got stuck with A-Roid.

Which is worse?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> I missed my fantasy draft and got stuck with A-Roid.
> 
> Which is worse?



3 Yankees in consecutive rounds.

Cano, Rivera and Jeter.

I could deal with just A-Rod. I like pulling for A-Rod because not even Yankee fans appreciate him.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> 3 Yankees in consecutive rounds.
> 
> Cano, Rivera and Jeter.
> 
> I could deal with just A-Rod. I like pulling for A-Rod because not even Yankee fans *appreciate* him.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2009)

You mean to tell me you don't like Mo Rivera?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2009)

I certainly have had my disdain for some Yankees in the past, but Mo was never one of them.

I obviously can appreciate the talent he possesses - it's hard to be as dominant for as long as it's been in any sport, no less closing for a perennial title contender.

I also kind of like Cano.  From a fantasy perspective, there's no way this kid plays as poorly as he did last season IMO.

That said, I still don't want to root for these jerk offs.

And the fact that the damn computer took Derek Jeter over Stephen Drew really chaps my ass.

In my pay league, my team is stacked which is all I really care about though.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2009)

The problem with Cano if you watch him enough is that he gets lazy, he's been reprimanded once by Jeter and last year his manager bench him.

The kid has lots of potential to be a really good player.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2009)

I remember when Girardi benched him and rightfully so.

It happens to a lot of people though.  For years growing up, you're so much better than everybody else that you can get by on pure talent alone.  When things stop being so easy and you actually have to work on your game, it can be depressing when things don't go your way.

He'll be fine though.  

He'll never be the on-base type and he'll strike out quite a bit but he's got some power and he should be good for a prime (4-5 years) of at least a .300 batting average at a position where that's hard to find.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2009)

Scouting the 2009 Yankees

BY MARK FEINSAND	
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER

Thursday, April 2nd 2009, 9:41 AM

*CATCHER:* Jorge Posada is back following last summer's shoulder surgery, looking to reclaim his position among the game's elite backstops, though it remains to be seen how many games he'll be able to catch when all is said and done. Jose Molina returns as the backup.

*FIRST BASE*: Mark Teixeira brings a combination of average, power and defense to the position that the Yankees haven't had since the days of Don Mattingly's prime. Teixeira will bat third for the Yankees, who are hoping his long-term deal works out better than that of his predecessor, Jason Giambi.

*SECOND BASE*: Robinson Cano batted just .151 last April and his average never recovered despite hitting .297 the rest of the way. A fast start will be important for both the Yankees and for Cano's psyche. Cano was benched late in the season for lackadaisical play, something Joe Girardi won't hesitate to do again if necessary.
*
THIRD BASE*: Alex Rodriguez's hip surgery will keep him sidelined until late-April or early-May, but it's unclear whether the injury will prevent A-Rod from being his MVP-type self. There are also the questions surrounding how Rodriguez will handle the abuse that is sure to come his way on the road, where fans will ride him about his steroids admission. Cody Ransom fills the spot until A-Rod comes back.

*SHORTSTOP*: Derek Jeter's range isn't what it used to be, but he remains one of the most productive shortstops in the American League. Although he managed to finish last season at .300, his 69 RBI and 88 runs scored marked his lowest totals in any full season he has played. Jeter's range - especially to his left - has diminished, but he makes the routine plays and can still pull out the old jump throw from time to time.

*LEFT FIELD*: Johnny Damon put together a well-rounded season - .303 average, 17 HRs, 71 RBI, 29 steals and 95 runs scored - despite missing 19 games and landing on the disabled list for the first time in his career. Damon's defense is adequate, though he'll benefit from an occasional day off to keep his legs fresh.

*CENTER FIELD:* Brett Gardner gives the Yankees lineup an element of speed it hasn't had since the days of Alfonso Soriano, though he'll need to prove he can hit on a regular basis to stay in the lineup. Gardner had a scorching spring, beating out Melky Cabrera.

*RIGHT FIELD:* Xavier Nady enters a contract year looking to build on a career year, having hit a combined .305 with 25 HR and 97 RBI for the Pirates and Yankees. Nady's average plummeted from .330 to .268 after his late-July trade, though a couple months in the AL under his belt should help him feel more comfortable over a full season.

*DESIGNATED HITTER*: Once an iron man, Hideki Matsui enters 2009 as a full-time DH, his two surgically repaired knees taking him out of the outfield mix. When healthy, he remains one of the most productive RBI men in the game.

*STARTERS:* CC Sabathia is an AL-proven innings horse who is arguably the top lefthander this side of Johan Santana, while A.J. Burnett possesses some of the best stuff in the game - when healthy. Two-time 19-game winner Chien-Ming Wang is back after missing more than half of 2008 with a foot injury. Andy Pettitte's shoulder is back at full strength after tiring for the final two months of 2008. Joba Chamberlain brings his power arm and four-pitch arsenal to the rotation, though the Yankees will closelymonitor his innings total.

*BULLPEN*: Neither age nor shoulder surgery have caught up to Mariano Rivera, who looked spectacular this spring. Rivera converted 39 of his 40 save opportunities last year, posting a miniscule 1.40 ERA and an eye-popping 77-6 strikeout-walk ratio in 702/3 innings. With Chamberlain in the rotation, the setup duties will fall to Brian Bruney and Damaso Marte.
*
SCOUTING THE INTANGIBLES*

*BENCH*: Nick Swisher gives the Yankees a powerful, switch-hitting bat to back up both corner outfield spots, first base and DH. Molina will be counted on to start roughly 50 games behind the plate. Ransom will return to the utility infield role once A-Rod returns, while Melky Cabrera provides quality outfield defense and a capable pinch-running option for slow-footed starters Posada and Matsui.

*MANAGER*: Joe Girardi will be under the gun after last year's team failed to make the playoffs for the first time since 1993. Girardi says he has learned from his mistakes. A healthy team would be a plus for Girardi, who managed much of last year without Wang, Posada and Matsui, but there won't be any excuses if the new Yankee Stadium is dark this October.

*PREDICTION*: Two years ago, the Yankees' string of nine straight division titles came to an end. Last year, the 13-year-playoff run crashed to a halt. Can the Bombers start new streaks on both fronts? Sabathia and Burnett are the two primary reasons to believe the answer is yes, though A-Rod's ability to rebound from both his injury and winter of discontent will also play a major role.

The record: 97-65, AL East champions


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Scouting the 2009 Yankees
> 
> *BY MARK FEINSAND
> DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER*
> ...



Gee, the Daily News actually has something positive to say about the Yankees for once.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2009)

For once A-rod didn't dominate the news.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2009)

Link?

Or a link to any reputable sources breaking down predictions?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Link?
> 
> Or a link to any reputable sources breaking down predictions?


Scouting the 2009 Yankees


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2009)

From TV the Stadium looks beautiful.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Scouting the 2009 Yankees



Was hoping for a whole MLB prediction breakdown


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Was hoping for a whole MLB prediction breakdown



I forget there are other teams.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

*YANKEES (0-0)*
2. Derek Sanderson Jeter SS
18. Johnny David Damon LF
25. Mark Charles Teixeira 1B
55. Hideki Matsui DH
20. Jorge Rafael de Posada Jr. C
24. Robinson Jose Cano 2B
22. Xavier Clifford Nady III RF
12. Bryan Cody Ransom 3B
11. Brett Michael Gardner CF
Pitching: 52. Carsten Charles Sabathia LHP
*ORIOLES (0-0)*
1. Brian Roberts 2B
10. Adam Jones CF
21. Nick Markakis RF
6. Melvin Mora 3B
17. Aubrey Huff 1B
23. Ty Wigginton DH
30. Luke Scott LF
9. Gregg Zaun C
3. Cesar Izturis SS
Pitching: 46. Jeremy Guthrie RHP

CC Sabathia (17-10, 2.70 in 2008) vs. the Baltimore hitters.
Jeremy Guthrie (10-12, 3.63) vs. the New York hitters.
FOR OPENERS: The Yankees are 62-43-1 on Opening Day; 28-29 on the road.
SPRING SUCCESS: The Yankees were 24-10-1 in spring training. The finished with nine straight wins and win in 18 of their last 20 games.
HOME AWAY FROM HOME: The Yankees are 56-30 at Camden Yards over the last 10 seasons, 16-6 the last three.
BALTIMORE CHOP: The Yankees have won seven straight against Baltimore.
CC YOU ON THE FIRST DAY: This is the sixth Opening Day assignment for CC Sabathia. He is 1-0, 4.23 in the first five.
ANOTHER YEAR, ANOTHER ACE: Sabathia is the sixth Opening Day starter in the last seven years for the Yankees. The list:
2009: Sabathia
2008: Wang
*2007: Pavano (yes, really)*
2006: Johnson
2005: Johnson
2004: Mussina
2003: Clemens
HOT SIX MONTHS AGO: Cano is riding an 11-game hit streak. Gardner has a 10-game streak going.
Back with much more later.
UPDATE, 1:55 p.m.: It has stopped raining here.
UPDATE, 2:13 p.m.: The fans don???t love Tex here:


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

The season is upon us, so now seems seems like a good time to ask how you think the Yankees will do.
Vote in the poll over to the right.
Last year at this time, I predicted the Yankees would not make the playoffs. The lack of pitching depth and the transition to a new manager seemed like to much to overcome. Given all the injuries, it was remarkable they won as many games as they did.
This year? I like the Yankees getting to the World Series and beating the team they just played, the Chicago Cubs. Here is why:
*Pitching:* In CC Sabathia, Chien-Ming Wang, A.J. Burnett, Andy Pettitte and Joba Chaberlain, the Yankees can send a quality starter to the mound every day. Meanwhile Phil Hughes is waiting in Scranton along with the capable Alfredo Aceves.

*Defense:* Swapping Mark Teixeira for Jason Giambi and Xavier Nady for Bobby Abreu will make the right side of the diamond far less of a black hole than it was. Robinson Cano also appears to have overcome the lethargy he played with for much of last season. Having Brett Gardner in center also will improve the defense. The Yankees are far from a good defensive team, but they are much better than they were.

*Offense:* The Yankees will miss Giambi and Abreu here. But having a healthy Jorge Posada, a relatively healthy Hideki Matsui and Teixeira should overcome that. Nady and Johnny Damon will be motivated by their walk years. It???s hard to gauge what Alex Rodriguez will do given his injury, the drug questions and his turbulent personal life. But he could well have a huge year.
The manager: Joe Girardi first season was rocky, which was to be expected. He is far more relaxed this season and it helps that five key newcomers ??? Sabathia, Burnett, Teixeira, Gardner and Nick Swisher ??? have no ties to Joe Torre. The more the roster turns over, the easier it becomes for Girardi to put his imprint on it.

*Depth:* The Yankees had a variety of useless players on the bench last season. Now, instead of Morgan Ensberg, Wilson Betemit and the like, they???ll have Swisher, Meky Cabrera and an actual good glove in Ramiro Pena. Girardi has options now.

*The schedule: *The AL East is a bear. The Yankees, Red Sox and Rays are arguably the three best teams in the game. If the Yankees survive that, they???ll a tough out in the playoffs. The rest of the AL is not very imposing with the Angels a lesser team than in recent years and the AL Central a jumble.

Prediction: 98-64, first place in AL East.

As for the rest of baseball:
*AL East*
Yankees
Red Sox
Rays
Orioles
Jays

*AL Central*
Indians
Royals
Twins
White Sox
Tigers

*AL West*
Angels
Athletics
Rangers
Mariners
*Division Series*
Yankees over Indians
Red Sox over Angels

*ALCS*
Yankees over Red Sox

*NL East*
Phillies 
Mets
Braves
Marlins
Nationals

*NL Central*
Cubs
Brewers
Cardinals
Reds
Astros
Pirates

*NL West*
Dodgers
Diamondbacks
Giants
Rockies
Padres

*Division series*
Phillies over Dodgers
Cubs over Mets

*NLCS*

Cubs over Phillies

Yankees over Cubs
Awards
AL MVP: Mark Teixeira, Yankees
AL Cy Young: Daisuke Matsuzaka, Red Sox
AL Rookie of the Year: Elvis Andrus, Rangers
AL Manager of the Year: Trey Hillman, Royals
NL MVP: Alfonso Soriano, Cubs
NL Cy Young: Brandon Webb, Diamondbacks
NL Rookie of the Year: Stephen Strasberg, Nationals
NL Manager of the Year: Lou Piniella Cubs


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven't read much of that article, Min0, but who the hell wrote that piece of shit?

Strasburg winning the Rookie of the Year award?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

> I haven't read much of that article, Min0, but who the hell wrote that piece of shit?



Peter Abraham, why? Are you going to hurt him?


> Strasburg winning the Rookie of the Year award?



Ortiz is not qualified to win it this year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

honestly, one of the worst season predictions I've read this year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Peter Abraham, why? Are you going to hurt him?
> 
> 
> Ortiz is not qualified to win it this year.



No, I may send him or his publication an e-mail begging the question why/how this guy has a job.

I've never seen a more cliche prediction thread than that.  There wasn't one "surprise" in their at all.

Again, it's truly laughable to me that you think my Ortiz prediction was so off.  You're a more knowledgeable sports fan than that, at least I thought you were.

Strasburg hasn't even been drafted yet.  Predicting that he wins the Rookie of the Year award is far worse than me predicting a bounce back year after being hurt from one of the best hitters in the game over the last five years.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> honestly, one of the worst season predictions I've read this year.



It's spot on.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

He did pick the Royals to finish second, which you laughed at a couple days ago when I gave them a similar standing.

Funny.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> He did pick the Royals to finish second, which you laughed at a couple days ago when I gave them a similar standing.
> 
> Funny.



Umm...I never laughed at KC, I did laugh at Ortiz winning the MVP.

Funny but he was here in NY promoting some game and he mentioned how he loves playing against the Yankees....he say's they made him famous.


The Yankees complete you, without them you have no will to live. God Praise Jeter!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video











I too would love playing against the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I too would love playing against the Yankees.



If it were any other team I don't think he would be as famous, what he did to a team that for centuries beat the crap out of them and to finally beat them is a David and Goliath story.

I like Ortiz, I do hope he gets healthy again......but I do hope he stops killing the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

2009 MLB Experts Picks - MLB - Spring Training - 2009 - SI.com


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it's funny that Orioles fans are booing Texiera today...as if the O's _ever_ had _any_ chance of signing him.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn, CC is HUGE.

I like Spencers speed.
Tex is wayyyyy better at first.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I think it's funny that Orioles fans are booing Texiera today...as if the O's _ever_ had _any_ chance of signing him.



3-1 Orioles

Damon at 3rd, tex batting....fans booing..lets see him produce.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Walk....real close.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow...CC...you look...blah


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2009)

Sabathia should have had one more cheesebuger.

I could got for a cheeseburger right about now.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice throw by Gardner to the plate, I know Damon wouldn't have made that throw and Melky would have been out of position.

Posada has to be the worst at protecting the plate, that could have been a safe call.
Granted he is a converted catcher....you would think by now.

Damn he hit a home run, always a good bat.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> *Sabathia should have had one more cheesebuger.*
> 
> I could got for a cheeseburger right about now.



You mean a dozen more.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Ransom looks frustrated...I can't wait for A-Rod to come back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

Gotta love that bottom of the order for the Yankees.

Here I am getting worried that their right back in the game only to have Ransom and Gardner suck the hairy root.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Gotta love that bottom of the order for the Yankees.
> 
> Here I am getting worried that their right back in the game only to have Ransom and Gardner suck the hairy root.



I'm not worried about Gardner, it's ransom who doesn't need to be there.

You can't expect the bottom of the order to have 40 home run a year player, a lot of teams had that and went nowhere.

I like his defense.

Positions that historically have heavy hitters.

First base, Third and the corners....sometimes the center fielder would have some pop.

Short, second and catchers were always weak hitters.

Cal Ripkin sort of changed that but you need a good defensive player there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2009)

Not a good start for NY or the new guys.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Not a good start for NY or the new guys.



Nope, Tex left a few runners on base but what a difference on he defense he is.
Jeter got his hits but when he had a chance to put them in the lead he grounded out weakly.
Matsui is a wonder, to me he looks as old as godzilla but then he hits them out..


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

Bullpen needs to prove something...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2009)

Middle relief, you can't bunch the others with Mo.

This is where I can see Chamberlan pitching, pitchers need to get off that stigma that middle relief is a curse word.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2009)

No starting pitcher for the Yankees has a strikeout this season


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> No starting pitcher for the Yankees has a strikeout this season



That's a good find.
CC should have had at least one strike out, I don't know if he has the toughness to make it in NY.

Wang was up in the strike zone and h really isn't a strikeout pitcher.....more of a groung ball pitcher...he'll bounce back.

Now I thinkif  Burnett can stay healthy he can our ace.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2009)

Burnett and health are the key thing.

Last year (contract year) was the only year we had any healthy action out of him.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Burnett and health are the key thing.
> 
> Last year (contract year) was the only year we had any healthy action out of him.



I hope he stays healthy, the guy has good stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2009)

Crap, I didn't know they played so early.
A.J. Burnett sharp, bats come alive as Yankees avert sweep against Orioles







Looks like he trains hard.
BY MARK FEINSAND	
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER

Thursday, April 9th 2009, 3:50 PM

BALTIMORE ??? The Yankees' newcomers finally started earning their money on Thursday.

Mark Teixeira and Nick Swisher both homered in support of A.J. Burnett, who gave up two runs in 5 1/3 innings to pick up his first win, as the Yankees avoided a season-opening sweep with an 11-2 win over the Orioles.

Burnett gave up seven hits and walked one, striking out six ??? *the first strikeouts this season by a Yankees starter *??? giving the Bombers the type of performance that neither CC Sabathia nor Chien-Ming Wang was able to provide.

*Swisher had three hits* ??? including a two-run homer that put the Yankees ahead for good ??? and matched a career-high with five RBI in his first start of the year, while Teixeira went 2-for-4 with a home run and two runs scored, silencing the Camden Yards crowd that had lustily jeered him for three consecutive days.

Baltimore took a 1-0 lead in the third on Brian Roberts' RBI single off Burnett, putting runners at first and second with one out. A two-out walk loaded the bases as Baltimore threatened to break it open, but Burnett escaped the jam by striking out Aubrey Huff, pumping his fist with excitement before he walked off the mound.

Teixeira took O's starter Alfredo Simon deep to lead off the fourth, tying the game with his first home run as a Yankee. One out later, Simon walked Cano, setting up Swisher's two-run blast to right-center, giving the Yankees a 3-1 lead.

Luke Scott cut into the lead with a one-out home run against Burnett in the bottom of the fourth, but Baltimore never got any closer than that after the Yankees rallied for four more runs in the sixth to open up a 7-2 lead.

Burnett was lifted with one out in the sixth after giving up his seventh hit, but Phil Coke struck out the next two batters, closing out Burnett's line.

Cano lengthened the lead in the seventh with a two-run homer, his first of the year, to make it a 9-2 game. Swisher tacked on a two-run double in the ninth to account for the final runs.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm here watching Yankeeography and they point out that although Billy Martin batted .250 throughout the season he excelled in the world series.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2009)

What no one wants to jump in here, and claim what a bush league move last night was putting nick swisher in to pitch?

Yanks are pathetic.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

The game was over, why waste a reliever?

He actually looked much better than Wang did, perhaps Swisher won't be on the bench all season afterall - not with that shit bullpen.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2009)

It is bush league. period.

2000$ seats are bush league.

The Yanks are bush league


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> The Yanks are bush league



It took a while, but we're finally on the same page


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

It's nice to know that even though we are not dominating like we normally do every decade or so that your teams that have won what.....4 World Series combined?....still see us as the Evil Empire.....it's good to be king.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

Yankees OF Xavier Nady headed to disabled list, could be done for season

BY MARK FEINSAND	
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER

Wednesday, April 15th 2009, 3:49 PM

ST. PETERSBURG - Xavier Nady's time in pinstripes appears to be headed for a sudden end, as the outfielder's first full season with the Yankees is likely over.

Nady underwent an MRI on his right elbow Wednesday morning in Tampa, and while the Yankees didn't release any official diagnosis, both Nady and manager Joe Girardi said the results were not encouraging.

Although nothing is official, Nady told several teammates that he was likely headed for Tommy John reconstructive surgery, the same procedure he underwent in Sept. 2001. That would knock him out for the rest of this season, leaving the start of 2010 in doubt for the free agent-to-be.

Nady will be examined by team physician Dr. Chris Ahmad before Thursday's home-opener, at which time a final diagnosis will likely be released.

"I've been down this road before and I was hoping not to do it again," Nady said. "We'll see what he thinks tomorrow. Surgery wasn't fun years ago. I would prefer not to go down that road again, so hopefully tomorrow will be some decent news."

Nady will be placed on the disabled list before Thursday's game, though Girardi said the team hadn't decided who will replace him on the roster. With Melky Cabrera already on the roster as a fourth outfielder, it's likely that the Yankees will call up either an infielder or another relief pitcher.

Nick Swisher steps in as the everyday right fielder in Nady's place.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

Let me wash the dirt off this thread by cleaning it with good old Yankee news. 


A.J. Burnett worth every penny as he stops another Yankee skid

Tuesday, April 14th 2009, 10:35 PM

ST. PETERSBURG - His reputation as something of an underachiever is fast being replaced by that of the new Yankee stopper. Injuries notwithstanding, maybe all A.J. Burnett needed to live up to his potential was th*e chance to pitch on a team like this that always seems to be playing big games.**hint, hint...Ian*

"I think he enjoys the stage," was the way Joe Girardi put it Tuesday night.

This wasn't Broadway, but the lights were pretty bright here at the home of the American League champs after the 15-5 smackdown the Rays gave the Yankees on Monday night, and Burnett responded with eight innings of dominance in a 7-2 victory.

The no-hitter Burnett took into the seventh inning would have been memorable, but even in April this was a night when the Yankees needed a win after the embarrassing series opener when *Nick Swisher was their best pitcher*. And they had a feeling, as Girardi indicated, that Burnett was the right guy for the job.

It goes back to the way he dominated the Yanks with the Blue Jays the last couple of years. The Yankees were willing to gamble $82.5 million on him because they saw a big-game pitcher with spectacular power stuff beginning to mature into more than just a flamethrower.

Already he's stopped a pair of two-game losing streaks for the Yankees, and indeed he gives off the vibe of someone who can throw 98 mph anytime he needs to. When asked about Girardi's feeling that he likes the big stage, Burnett shrugged.

"I've never been in that position," he said. "But I'm always up for it. I feel like I'm at my best when my back's up against the wall, when we go into somebody else's place, and there's a packed house. That brings out the best in me."

For the second straight night here, where folks suddenly love the Rays, there was indeed a packed house, the fans looking for more blood after the rout on Monday night.

Instead they saw a taut pitcher's duel, Matt Garza nearly matching Burnett with seven strong innings.

From the start, however, Burnett looked like a guy who could throw a no-hitter. He mixed his 94-98 mph fastball with hard and soft breaking balls, racking up eight strikeouts in six innings, to go with 10 of the most routine ground balls and fly balls you've ever seen.

He is the rare pitcher to admit how much he was thinking about the no-hitter, as well, laughing that it crossed his mind as early as the third inning.

"You can't not think about it," he said.

In fact, since throwing a no-hitter for the Marlins eight years ago that Burnett calls "embarrassing" because it included nine walks, he said he has had a goal to throw another "to wipe that first one away."

In the end, Burnett couldn't finish it off, leaving an 0-2 curveball up that Carl Crawford slapped to left to lead off the seventh. Candid again, Burnett admitted to a letdown over losing the no-hitter, which may have led to the Rays' two-run rally in that inning to tie the game.

But he showed guts by coming back out after the Yankees took the lead back, 3-2, to pitch a 1-2-3 eighth inning.

"That showed maturity," said Girardi.

It's a word nobody in baseball associated with Burnett for years. He admitted this spring his arm problems were largely the result of his stubbornness in trying to throw every pitch as hard as he could for years, and baseball people wondered if he'd ever grow out of that phase.

Furthermore, one of the knocks on Burnett over the years has been that he's had a tendency to "drift mentally," as one American League scout put it yesterday, and sometimes lose games as a result.

"It's no secret he went out there sometimes and just sort of winged it some days," the scout said. "He seemed to mature some last year, and I don't know if it was because it was his walk year or being around (Blue Jays ace Roy) Halladay for three years finally began to have a positive effect.

"But the thing about him is that he almost always raised his game when he was pitching against the big teams like the Red Sox and the Yankees. I don't know if he can stay healthy, but if he does, I think he'll be a stopper for them."

So far, so good. He still has to prove he can stay healthy, as he finally did in going 18-10 last season, but maybe this is truly the new Burnett, motivated to finally get to the October stage that he was denied in 2003 with the championship Marlins because of an injury.

"I'm definitely looking forward to New York," he said, "but I've never had that postseason stage. That's what we're all here for."

It looks like he's the right guy to lead the way.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Burnett did great with the Jays, I would love to have him on our squad.  However, his injuries always hampered him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It's nice to know that even though we are not dominating like we normally do every decade or so that your teams that have won what.....4 World Series combined?....still see us as the Evil Empire.....it's good to be king.



I don't see the Yankees as the evil empire, I just despise their style and would love to see a team that has the most resources in baseball fail miserably like they did last year.

Hating the Yankees is part of baseball.  They are most definitely not Americas team.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2009)

HAHAHA a record of 14 runs against in one inning..... hahaha

currently 20-2 through 5.  Against the Indians. HAHAHAHA


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2009)

WTF......I'm going to hide....


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2009)

MLB.com:

"Indians unload on Yanks wang"

That they did.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

What a fuck up this organization is.

Seats that are empty for the first time in years.  

Announced another price increase next year 4%

Have a park that infield flys carry to become homeruns, all the the small price of 1.5 billion.

Retards


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Announced another price increase next year 4%



No way.  Are you serious?  $2650 isn't enough?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/22/sports/baseball/22tickets.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss

Last line.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 24, 2009)

Is this how you promote the sport?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 27, 2009)

.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

if were going to tout our correct opinions, I mine as well restate what I've said about this team all along.

That the bullpen isn't very good and the tail end of the offense has been pitiful.

The Yankees bullpen will get better when Bruney gets back, when they possibly punch Joba into the back end of it, etc. but it's been an absolute nightmare thus far.

Garnder, Pena, Berroa, Ransom... they're not Major League ball players. It's as simple as that, they don't belong on a professional roster.

Of course, this is all irrelevant because their offense will be much improved when A-Rod returns and the bullpen has a great chance to improve but I'll definitely take the time to point and laugh at the suck that this team is right now while I can.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

Ransom looks like a career minor leaguer...way out of his league.

What a disappointment this the pitching has been.

MArtes or whatever really sucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

Interesting seeing Joba as a starter, he looks more dominate as a reliever for some reason.

Phil Hughes is starting tonight...to stop a 4 game losing streak.

Watch for Giraldis job status come the allstar break.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Ransom looks like a career minor leaguer...way out of his league.
> 
> What a disappointment this the pitching has been.
> 
> MArtes or whatever really sucks.



Ransom might be the best of those four.

Your infatuation with Gardner and Pena is mind boggling to me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Interesting seeing Joba as a starter, he looks more dominate as a reliever for some reason.
> 
> Phil Hughes is starting tonight...to stop a 4 game losing streak.
> 
> Watch for Giraldis job status come the allstar break.



It's easier to be a dominant reliever than it is to be a dominant starter and it's also (for the most part) less taxing, which is why Papelbon was originally converted into a closer.

I really hope Hughes pitches terribly tonight.  He won't, I've accepted his talent, but it would be nice to see him shit the bed and the Yankees make some Min0 lee esque knee jerk reaction and send him back down.

It's too bad Girardi will be the first one to go.  Management should be shot for building such a crap bullpen and not getting the depth they need when there are (even now) legitimate options out there.

When will Cashman take the fall for all the terrible decisions that have been made over the last decade?  Who's cock is he sucking to stay on with them?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Ransom might be the best of those four.
> 
> Your infatuation with Gardner and Pena is mind boggling to me.





You sure do exaggerate. Take a chill pill, if you plan on sports writing your headed to the National Enquirer or the Post.

I still like Gardner for his defense and speed...now is he the future CF of the Yankees no. This may have lit a fire on Melky.

Ransom makes a lot of mental mistakes but he is in the spotlight and replacing a future HOF.

Pena has no bat but his defense is way better than Jeter.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

> Min0 lee esque knee jerk reaction and send him back down.



Enough of the Character assassination. I like Hughes still do, stop being a kid....oh I forgot.
 This is funny for someone dying for the Caption of his team to leave....




> It's too bad Girardi will be the first one to go.  Management should be shot for building such a crap bullpen and not getting the depth they need when there are (even now) legitimate options out there.
> 
> When will Cashman take the fall for all the terrible decisions that have been made over the last decade?  Who's cock is he sucking to stay on with them?



I give Cashman 2 years...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> No way.  Are you serious?  $2650 isn't enough?





IainDaniel said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/22/sports/baseball/22tickets.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
> 
> Last line.


Yankees cut premium ticket prices in response to empty seats in new stadium
Yankees cut premium ticket prices in response to empty seats in new stadium
he Yankees are cutting some premium ticket prices and giving free seats to certain ticket holders in response to empty seats during the first homestand at their fancy new ballpark.
The team on Tuesday slashed the price of 48 first-row Legends Suite season seats on the outer half of the dugouts and photo cages from $2,500 to $1,250, and 68 others in the final three sections down each foul line from $1,000 to $650.
"There are a few hundred suite seats in our premium locations that have not been sold on a full season basis," Yankees managing general partner Hal Steinbrenner said in a statement. "As a result, and for many of our fans who have already purchased full season suite seats in such premium locations, the Yankees are announcing today a program that adjusts certain prices and benefits."
New York said the reductions will apply to this season only.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

If successful, Phil Hughes could put Joba Chamberlain back in Yankees' bullpen
So tonight Phil Hughes gets a chance to begin recapturing his can't-miss status of a couple of years ago, and maybe this is where the Yankee season begins to find its footing. Hughes could solve so many problems if he is ready to mature into a dependable major league starter, directly and indirectly.
Obviously he plugs the Chien-Ming Wang spot in the starting rotation, but beyond that, he gives the Yankees flexibility to make the move they may need to save their season.
Yes, Joba Chamberlain. It's an old debate but with a new twist, since Brian Bruney is out now with an elbow injury, leaving a bullpen - in front of Mariano Rivera - that could be hazardous to Joe Girardi's job status at some point.
I'm not saying the Yankees should move Chamberlain back to his set-up role immediately if Hughes delivers a solid start tonight.
They need to find out more about Bruney's elbow problem, and how long he is likely to be out. They need to see if the highly touted Mark Melancon can be a savior of sorts for the bullpen. And they need to see if Wang can be fixed in Tampa over the next couple of weeks.
But if the Yankees learned anything from their lost weekend in Boston, it's that they need a much better bullpen to match up with the Red Sox in the late innings, where their head-to-head meetings are so often decided.
For now, at least, they seem firmly committed to keeping Chamberlain in the rotation. But part of the equation here is that he shows no signs of being a dominating starter.
Indeed, during the weekend at Fenway Park full of ugly pitching numbers, the most alarming number of all came from Joba's pitching line on Friday night:
Of the 91 pitches he threw, only two produced a swing-and-miss. He used to get two per at-bat, it seemed, as a blow-away reliever.
Chamberlain did show plenty of grit in his start against the Red Sox, inducing four double-play balls that allowed him to escape big trouble and surrender one run over 5-1/3 innings. But where is the dominance?
Soon after his conversion from the bullpen at midseason last year, he blew away the Sox over seven innings, allowing three hits while striking out nine hitters as he outdueled Josh Beckett.
On Friday night, meanwhile, Chamberlain allowed 14 baserunners in 5-1/3 innings, and struck out two. In his three starts this season he has allowed 32 baserunners in 16 innings, while getting 11 strikeouts. Although he has managed to limit the damage to a 3.94 ERA, it's clear this is not the Joba who was automatic out of the bullpen.Since spring training the fastball velocity has been an issue, as he throws mostly around 92-93 mph now as opposed to 96-97 when he was relieving.
And while his celebrations as a reliever may have been a bit over the top, he seemed fueled by the emotion and let-it-go fire he could pour into a one-inning stint, as opposed to pacing himself as a starter.
The combination of lower velocity and a mostly placid demeanor have baseball people wondering what's wrong with Joba.
"There shouldn't be that kind of difference in velocity between starting and relieving," one AL scout said Monday. "When (Josh) Beckett is right, he's topping out at 96-97 from start to finish.
"It makes me think (Chamberlain) is worried about hurting his arm, especially after the shoulder problem he had last year. He's had injury issues before - that's what scared a lot of teams off of him the year he was drafted. I don't know, I just see a different guy out there as a starter. He doesn't have that swagger he had when he was coming out there, knowing he could empty the tank for one inning."
The Yankees have to be thinking this way themselves, so you wonder how long they'll give Chamberlain before deciding to try him in the bullpen again.
Perhaps it all depends on what happens in the next few weeks with Bruney and Melancon, as well as Wang and Hughes.
I still think the Yankees will be OK. Assuming Alex Rodriguez returns in a week or so with no complications to his hip injury, their lineup should be explosive, especially with Robinson Cano off to such a hot start.
Likewise, assuming that Wang isn't a lost cause and A.J. Burnett's meltdown at Fenway on Saturday wasn't an omen, the starting pitching should be among the best in the league over the long haul of the season.
The bullpen is the trouble spot. Even if Bruney returns in a couple of weeks, the Yankees don't have enough depth, unless Melancon's power arm is ready to make a huge impact.
At some point it's hard to see how the Yankees deny the obvious, that they need Chamberlain back there to have any hope of winning a championship. Maybe starting tonight, Hughes can help convince them.
jharper@nydailynews.com


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I really hope Hughes pitches terribly tonight.  He won't, I've accepted his talent, but it would be nice to see him shit the bed and the Yankees make some Min0 lee esque knee jerk reaction and send him back down.



He pitched real good tonight, and it's a good thing because I was going to place a call to George and have him sent to China.


It's funny but I think you hate the Yankees more than you like the Red Sox.

Let me fill you in on something, the Red Sox have been the better team the past few years and have won 2 World Series in the last 10 years,* act like you won something before.*

Such an inferiority complex, let it go.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Ransom might be the best of those four.
> 
> Your infatuation with Gardner and Pena is mind boggling to me.



I know your not high on Pena but he can catch....he needs to gain some weight though....I like his defense.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2009)

Cano is killing the ball and his defense is better.
Melky took over CF.
These 2 players learned their lesson.

Arod will be back sooner than expected.

The Yankees are hot.


 Yankee haters inconsolable


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2009)

Come on.... lets not forget about the A-Roid 

Stories surfacing about him Juicing in High School, and also with the Yanks in 2004.  Heck Teammates nicknamed him Bitch Tits.... hahahaha

Then what about him tipping off opposing batters, in exchange for the same back?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2009)

Even I, Yankee Hater #1, think A-Rod gets way too much unfair negative media attention.  Don't get me wrong...I still enjoy any Yankee misery.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2009)

He digs his own grave.... all he had to do is be honest.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2009)

This book really doesn't  really say much that hasn't been said.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2009)

*MLB: Book: A-Rod's act turned off teammates*


Alex Rodriguez was an insecure prima donna who made a clubhouse attendant load his toothbrush with toothpaste after every game in his three seasons with the Texas Rangers, a new book charges. The Rangers were also required to send a basket of food to the controversial All-Star's hotel suite during road trips, Sports Illustrated columnist Selena Roberts reports in "A-Rod." Many Texas teammates kept their distance from A-Rod, who they saw as a spoiled superstar. His relationship with other players didn't improve when Rodriguez joined the Yankees in 2004. His Bomber teammates regarded A-Rod as a phony and a hypocrite because he tried to project an All-American public image while pursuing a swinger's lifestyle. During a series in Texas, Roberts writes, A-Rod went to a sex club while his wife, Cynthia, pregnant with their first child, was at home in New York. Rodriguez also turned off teammates by bragging about wild nights with strippers - and by making clumsy passes at other players' wives and girlfriends.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2009)

I am more disturbed by his trips to Hooters in which he allegedly tips 15%.  I mean, Hooters food really isn't very good and their beer selections are AWFUL.  And the waitresses are a bunch of stuck up snobs.  I prefer local independent pubs.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2009)

*Damon hopes Yankees bring him back*
By Andrew Marchand
ESPN.com

New York Yankees left fielder Johnny Damon, a free agent at the end of this season, said the chances are "slim" he will be asked to return to the Bronx next year.



Damon, 35, is in the final season of the four-year, $52 million contract he signed after leaving the Boston Red Sox.

Damon said the numbers game in the Yankees outfield does not bode well for him. Melky Cabrera and Brett Gardner are in center, Nick Swisher and Xavier Nady -- who will also be a free agent and is currently on the DL -- in right and the team's top prospect, Austin Jackson, lighting up Triple-A.

Yankees GM Brian Cashman has spoken about making the Yankees younger.

"I know where I want to be next year," Damon told 1050 ESPN New York. "I want to be here in New York. I also know New York has a lot of young outfielders coming back. Austin Jackson is in the wings. At least, in this situation, I know my chances of coming back could be slim because of the young talent the Yankees do have."

Damon entered Friday night's game with the Angels, hitting .295 with four homers and 10 RBIs. He has picked up those numbers batting second in the Yankees' order.

When the Yankees signed Damon in 2005, they envisioned him as a center fielder and leadoff hitter. Damon -- who at one point as a Yankee considered retirement -- said this situation is different than what he faced in his final year with the Red Sox.

"I just go out and play," Damon said. "What happened before, I think, everybody in the world thought I was going to re-sign with Boston. Everyone thought I was going back. Here, people don't really know. Everyone is pretty much thinking this could be my last year here so I think that is a difference. I went out as a free agent in Boston and had a great year and I priced myself out of there market, at the time. Hopefully, I can go out and have a good year and they can see how important I am with the other players with doing the recruiting and doing whatever this team needs me to do. I've enjoyed playing here."

He is savoring this season and hoping he can change the Yankees' mind, though, he doesn't sound totally optimistic.

"If I go out and play the game well and play the game right, there obviously will be some interest," Damon said. "But I understand the business of this. I've been a free agent twice already."


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2009)

His days as an outfielder are over, but he still can hit....problem  with the Yankees now is that they have too many DH's.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2009)

CC Sabathia falls to 1-3 as Yankees can't solve Angels righty Matt Palmer
Read more: "CC Sabathia falls to 1-3 as Yankees can't solve Angels righty Matt Palmer" - CC Sabathia falls to 1-3 as Yankees can't solve Angels righty Matt Palmer


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

Boston is ass raping the Yankees and they seem to like it.



If the old Boss was healthy you can be sure Giraldi or even Cashmen would be gone.


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2009)

Fuck if the old boss was healthy he would fire his son.

Some serious problems there.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

I ....don't know what to say.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Some serious problems there.



What problems?  Other than shaky starting pitching, a mostly pathetic bullpen, and an almost non-existent bench, they've got no problems.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What problems?  Other than shaky starting pitching, a mostly pathetic bullpen, and an almost non-existent bench, they've got no problems.



Posada is now on the 15 day disabled list, Wang is getting rocked, A-rod is bringing back his drama soon, Tex can't hit a beach ball, the Stadium is the new Coors field launch pad....


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

Is Damon's fielding getting worse by the day??


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What problems?  Other than shaky starting pitching, a mostly pathetic bullpen, and an almost non-existent bench, they've got no problems.



Well you could add a half empty stadium.

I right field porch where routine fly balls become homeruns.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well you could add a half empty stadium.
> 
> I right field porch where routine fly balls become homeruns.



We know...we know....


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2009)

Honestly though.... they will turn it around.

They need A-rod.  Look at the record with and with out him in the line up.  Pretty remarkable.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

Rumor has it he may come back on Friday.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

What an improvement Tex is over Giambi, big time difference.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

New York Stadiums Taking Hostility To New Level
Remember our story earlier today about the Yankees Stadium security guards who wouldn???t let fans back in a game after they told those same fans it was canceled? It turns out that???s not the only incident of arbitrary, adversarial authoritarianism run amok in the Big Apple - and it???s even spreading to both new NY stadiums.

(The Yankees??? current #1 security threat, apparently.)
That???s Paul O???Neill (above), whom our readers over the ripe age of 12 would remember as a beloved Yankee outfielder. He now works as a broadcaster for the YES network (???YES,??? of course, stands for ???Constant Yankee Verbal Fellatio.??? They got the letters in the acronym wrong). He was out by the batting cages during warmups this weekend, which is basically what every announcer does ever, when according to the NEW YORK DAILY NEWS, security told him he couldn???t ???loiter??? and made him leave. Then they decided to make things personal.
O???Neill had another reason to be perturbed. Security would not allow his wife, Nevalee, into the Stadium ???wives room.??? She was told by security it was for ???current??? wives only.
Just a reminder: Paul O???Neill is a man whose job it is to speak directly to millions of Yankee fans on a daily basis. He has a much, much larger audience than, say??? the head of security at the stadium. Just tossing that out there.
But the Pinstriped Gestapo weren???t through. They then set their sights on the Angels broadcasters who, for obvious reasons, travel with their franchise. One of the two broadcasting teams was watching the game from an empty broadcasting booth since they weren???t active that day. Again, we???re not making this up - security booted them as well, then wouldn???t allow them to sit in any of the empty, overpriced seats closer to the field.
There???s been no official word, as near as we can tell, from stadium personnel as to why the crackdowns have become more severe. It???s not like the Queen of England???s in town or anything. Perhaps it???s part of a larger media-war strategy that also involves skyrocketing prices for media outlets to file updates or use a trailer at the game. Maybe they???re just a**holes.
Whatever it is, it makes the Mets??? decision to ban the NEW YORK POST and Daily News from their clubhouse - prompting this ludicrously inflammatory response from the Post - seem downright hospitable by comparison. What the hell is going on over there?


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

About time Tex did something.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> 6-9 weeks for the Labrum repair.... hahaha  good luck with that.
> 
> gone at least 4 months. more then likely 6.





soxmuscle said:


> I agree, Iain.
> 
> 6-9 weeks is laughable.
> 
> Typical Yankees - Originally the Yankees came out and said that it was a cyst that Rodriguez would be able to play through before having surgery next offseason.  Two weeks later and he's out for 6-9 weeks?  I don't buy it.




A-Rod to play Friday

NEW YORK (AP) -- Alex Rodriguez will return to the New York Yankees for their game Friday in Baltimore.
The team announced that Rodriguez would rejoin the team on Thursday, a few hours after the third baseman played in his final rehab game in Florida. He went 0-for-2 with two walks and put in three innings of defense.
Rodriguez had surgery March 9 on his right hip, but has recovered more quickly than expected.

The three-time AL MVP spent much of his rehab assignment facing questions about a biography released this week that suggests he used performance-enhancing drugs in high school and may also have taken them after he became a Yankee in 2004.

Rodriguez hasn't commented about the book.

Rodriguez shook hands and thanked support staff at the Yankees' minor league complex in Tampa for their work after taking extra grounders and batting practice following the intrasquad game.
He credited Dr. Sox Muscle, who operated on the hip, and Dr. Ian Daniel, a soft-tissue expert who has worked with him daily in Florida, for the success of his rehab program.

"They have worked (hard) with me," Rodriguez said. "Sox Muscle did a good job with the surgery. I feel blessed."


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2009)




----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2009)

They certainly need him.


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2009)

Can he pitch?


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2009)

He actually didn't have the complete surgery that he required in order to get him back on the field quicker.

And heck he has sources to Steroids and HGH to promote Healing


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> He actually didn't have the complete surgery that he required in order to get him back on the field quicker.
> 
> And heck he has sources to Steroids and HGH to promote Healing



Nice try.


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2009)

Sox your right, Molina really sucks ass.
Frank Cervelli looks like a better player, I like his arm and agility behind the plate.


----------



## min0 lee (May 17, 2009)

Johnny Damon's homer in 10th gives Yankees third straight walk-off win
BY PETER BOTTE
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER
Sunday, May 17th 2009, 4:15 PM
These walk-off victories - and whipped-cream pies to the face - quickly have become old hat at the new Yankee Stadium.
Johnny Damon's solo homer in the bottom of the 10th inning marked the latest feel-good example as the Yankees won in their final at-bat for the third time in as many days Sunday, improving their season-high winning streak to five games overall with a 3-2 victory over the Twins.
Damon clubbed his team-best 10th homer of the season off Minnesota reliever Jesse Crain - and third career walk-off homer - with one out in the tenth to spark the latest jump-around celebration at home plate and earn him a suddenly traditional whipped-cream pie to the face from starting pitcher A.J. Burnett. The Yanks (20-17) also had posted last-gasp wins in their previous two games - on Melky Cabrera's game-winning single in the ninth inning on Friday and on Alex Rodriguez's 11th-inning homer on Saturday.

Read more: "Johnny Damon's homer in 10th gives Yankees third straight walk-off win" - Johnny Damon's homer in 10th gives Yankees third straight walk-off win


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 17, 2009)

I've watched more Yankee baseball than Red Sox baseball this past week.  Goddamn west coast road trips.  And yes, I've watched all three walk offs.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2009)

HR derby in the Bronx tonite.

NY Yankees Inning Summary  

- N. Swisher homered to deep right  
- R. Cano homered to deep right  
- M. Cabrera homered to deep right


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> HR derby in the Bronx tonite.
> 
> NY Yankees Inning Summary
> 
> ...



That was something else.
This team is actually enjoying themselves.

Good to see Cano and Melky maturing. Swisher is a pleasant surprise ....I like the spunk he provides the team.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I've watched more Yankee baseball than Red Sox baseball this past week.  Goddamn west coast road trips.  And yes, I've watched all three walk offs.



That was cool.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

Tex & A-Rod the new Manny & Ortiz? Gammons Thinks So

I know, I couldn???t believe it either. Given the fact that Gammon???s all but wears a Sox hat during ESPN telecasts, his comparison that ???these two guys [Tex and A-Rod] are going to be what Manny and Ortiz were for the last six years,??? on last nights Baseball Tonight was high praise.


And here???s the best part for Yankee fans, it???s not unrealistic. The Yankees have not had a lefty-righty combination of this magnitude since perhaps Mattingly and Winfield, although Paul O???Neill and Bernie Williams are most definitely also in that discussion, Teixeira and A-Rod will hit for significantly more power.

The combination of average, power, and plate discipline between the two is going to drive pitchers crazy, and opposing mangers even crazier trying to conjure a way to pitch though the heart of the order late in games. 

We???ve seen the impact already that one can have on the other, as Teixeira has turned into a monster since A-Rod???s return. Much has been made about the ???A-Rod Impact??? on Tex???who is hitting .341 with six homers and 17 RBI???s since the return of the slugger on May 8th???but the impact Teixeira will have on A-Rod has been severely understated, if talked of at all. 

The previous occupant of the  three-hole in the Yankee lineup was Bobby Abreu, who despite hasving good numbers, was always more content to take a walk abd pass the baton (and pressure) on to A-Rod. 

Alex now has an equally patient hitter in front of him, yet a much more aggressive hitter as well. Teixeira want???s the big hit, as you can tell with his O???Neill-like slamming of the helmet when he didn???t a few weeks ago.



With Tex hot, being a switch-hitter will forece manager to spend a lot of energy figuring a way to get him out. Do you bring in a righty, or turn him around to the left side because the short porch in right scares you?

And oh yeah, A-Rod is waiting on deck, whatever decision you make on Teixeira will undoubtedly effect what A-Rod is going to do to you. 

So while David O-for-Ortiz and Manny ???Is that a baby bump???? Ramirez seem like a distant memory in the American League East, much to the dismay of managers everywhere, a new one-two punch is looming in the Bronx. 
Batter up.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

Hughs is doing pretty decent. I wish the kid good.

8 strikeouts so far in the 5th.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

AJ is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Nate K (May 24, 2009)

I'm going to the game tomorrow.


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2009)

Here?


----------



## Nate K (May 24, 2009)

The Yankees are going to the Rangers


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Honestly though.... they will turn it around.
> 
> They need A-rod.  Look at the record with and with out him in the line up.  Pretty remarkable.




So what is the Record with A-roid in the Line up 

Just because 7 of his 10 hits have been homeruns.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> So what is the Record with A-roid in the Line up
> 
> Just because 7 of his 10 hits have been homeruns.



Big difference with him in the lineup, it's been amazing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Big difference with him in the lineup, it's been amazing.



The lineup's average homosexuality has certainly increased since he returned.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2009)

Their on Bostons ass right now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2009)

Don't look now, but Carl Pavano has five wins and is on a pace for 17.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Don't look now, but Carl Pavano has five wins and is on a pace for 17.



I hate that fag.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2009)

> *Like him or not, A-Rod has turned Yankees around*
> He homered on the first pitch he saw after returning from hip surgery. The New York Daily News asked: Has a .258 hitter ever made as much of a difference as Alex Rodriguez(notes) has over the past three weeks?
> According to the report, at the time of Rodriguez's return, the New York Yankees were in third place with a 13-15 record, but a run of 14 wins in 19 games has moved them toward the top of the American League East, only a half-game behind the Red Sox.
> The Daily News reported in the 28 games without A-Rod, the Yankees averaged 5.64 runs per game; with him, they're scoring 5.68. So why have the Yankees been so much more successful since Rodriguez rejoined the lineup?
> ...



The pitching has has improved so they do deserve some credit.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Melky is OK but I prefer Gardner.


I was wrong.



soxmuscle said:


> Ramiro Pena has a minor league career line of .258/.316/.319 at 23 years old and he hasn't yet played above AA.
> 
> This kid sucks.


He isn't doing too bad, you are so wrong.



soxmuscle said:


> Varitek is a terrible player, but he's better than Molina.
> 
> That's not saying much considering that Molina is one of the worst catchers in the league.



Your right, that kid Cervilli...I like him



soxmuscle said:


> Ransom might be the best of those four.
> 
> Your infatuation with Gardner and Pena is mind boggling to me.



Ransom sucks, Pena has outplayed him. It's not infatuation, it's rooting for the kids.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2009)

Remember how you said the Yankees defense sucked so bad....check this out.
Yanks error free for record 18th game


> Chamberlain made a dazzling defensive play in the fifth, highlighting a milestone game for the New York's fielders. The Yankees played error free for the 18th straight game, surpassing Boston's major league mark of 17 set in 2006. New York's last error came on May 13 at Toronto when shortstop Ramiro Pena misplayed a ground ball.


And this is with Jeter at short.


The big difference is Tex, we finally have someone who can catch a ball at first and throw it too.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2009)

Derek Jeter

AB	HR	AVG	RBI	R	SB
209	7	.311	25	32	10


Funny how you mention Big Papis declining numbers but Jeter was also hurt the past 2 years.

He is doing OK now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2009)

What's up with Jake field with the Bug problem and the birds?

You never really know how bad it is till you see it in HD.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2009)

Derek Jeter's first 15 MLB Seasons

2,600 Hits, 200 HRs, 1,000 RBI's

Only 4 others have done this in their first 15 seasons....they are Hank Aaron, Stan Musial and Al Simmons.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2009)

All time Yankee runs leader.

1.      B. Ruth
	1959	

2. 	L Gehrig
	1888	2

3. 	M Mantle
	1677	

4. 	D Jeter
	1500


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2009)

What's with that Padilla clown constantly throwing at Teixeira?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2009)

I would too.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I would too.



Homophobe.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> What's with that Padilla clown constantly throwing at Teixeira?



I don't know either, they were once teammates so there might be a little history there.
I like the way he took out the second baseman though.

I find it odd that he would do that to load up the bases with A-rod batting next, although he did get A=rod out so he may have had some success against A-rod in the past.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> What's with that Padilla clown constantly throwing at Teixeira?



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...nkees_eat_up_teixs_takeout_slide.htmlTeixeira went on to detail their history: "The first two at-bats of my career (against Padilla, June 9, 2005, when the pitcher was with Philadelphia), I hit home runs. Third at-bat, I got hit. And every time I've faced him since there have been balls near my head, near my body.

"We were teammates for two years. I remember getting hit a lot because he was hitting other players." Teixeira actually asked Padilla to stop hitting players. What was Padilla's response? "Nothing," Teixeira said.

"There's no reason for it in baseball," Teixeira added. "If you can't get a guy out, don't hit him. If you don't want to pitch to a guy, put out four fingers out there and walk him. Unfortunately, when I was a teammate, it happened a lot where he would hit guys and the three-four hitters, those are the guys who get hit and I got hit plenty of times."

Teixeira was hit only once while Padilla pitched as a Ranger - May 31, 2007 - but he was thrown at multiple times.
Padilla has initiated brawls in the past by throwing close to batters. On Sept. 16, 2007, he hit Nick Swisher, who was then with Oakland. It incited a fight that led to both players being ejected. Sounds like part of the reason Swisher was not in the starting lineup, although Girardi said he was giving Swisher a day off.

Much has been made of the Yankees' team chemistry this season, and Burnett might have done more for it by throwing near Cruz in the fifth than he did with all of his whipped cream pies combined. When Teixeira was asked if the purpose pitch made him feel like Burnett's got his back, he replied, "Oh, yeah. A.J.'s a veteran pitcher. I think there was a little message sent."

Read more: "Mark Teixeira gets hit twice, fires up Yankees with slide in win over Texas" - Mark Teixeira gets hit twice, fires up Yankees with slide in win over Texas


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> All time Yankee runs leader.
> 
> 1.      B. Ruth
> 1959
> ...



Derek Jeter joined some lofty Yankee company in the fourth inning Tuesday night when he scored the 1,500th run of his career. Jeter is the fourth Yankee to reach the milestone, along with Babe Ruth, Lou Gehrig and Mickey Mantle.
Only four active players - including Alex Rodriguez (1,618) - have scored 1,500 times. The others are Ken Griffey Jr. (1,627) and Gary Sheffield (1,618).
The milestone was just one of Jeter's accomplishments on a 3-for-4 night. He led off the first with a single and has now gotten a hit to start up the Yankees in 10 of 12 games. He also recorded his seventh straight multihit game, matching the longest streak of his career. He has hit in 16 straight games. "He's really good right now," Joe Girardi said. "Everything he's doing, he's doing at a high level."

Read more: "Derek Jeter scores 1,500th run, becomes 4th Yankee to reach mark" - Derek Jeter scores 1,500th run, becomes 4th Yankee to reach mark


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

Yankees' A.J. Burnett suspended 6 games for throwing at Ranger
Read more: "Yankees' A.J. Burnett suspended 6 games for throwing at Ranger" - Yankees' A.J. Burnett suspended 6 games for throwing at Ranger

A.J. Burnett was suspended six games and fined $2,000 for throwing intentionally at Nelson Cruz of the Rangers on Tuesday night.

Burnett threw a pitch toward Cruz???s head in the fifth inning, a pitch that Major League Baseball believed was in retaliation for Vicente Padilla hitting Mark Teixeira twice earlier in the game.

Burnett has appealed his suspension, meaning he will likely be on the mound for his scheduled start on Sunday against the Rays.

Padilla was not suspended, but he was fined for throwing at Teixeira in the fourth inning of Tuesday???s game.
Read more: "Yankees' A.J. Burnett suspended 6 games for throwing at Ranger" - Yankees' A.J. Burnett suspended 6 games for throwing at Ranger





soxmuscle said:


> ...And then Yankee fan, Bob Watson who somehow still has his cock so deep inside Bud Selig despite showing ridiculous bias on numerous occasions goes against the opinions of the umpires who called the game and doled out a suspension only to Beckett and the Red Sox.
> .



Ummmm....where is the bias here?




soxmuscle said:


> it's another thing to be blatantly wrong with your facts.
> 
> I love you, but your Yankee jerking off and Red Sox hatred is far _worse_ than the opposite of mine.



I can and have quoted ten wrongs you posted.


I don't hate the Red Sox, I really detest the Dodgers and Braves.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

How does Padilla not get suspended? He hit Tex twice starting the whole thing, he has a history of beaning players.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2009)

So min0, you going to rip on Burnett like you did on Beckett?  Same deal...throwing at the head.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> So min0, you going to rip on Burnett like you did on Beckett?  Same deal...throwing at the head.



What I am saying is that he should get the same penalty Beckett received if anything, what made Beckett's case worse was that he charged towards home plate. 

Also while it is wrong he did this to defend his player.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> What I am saying is that he should get the same penalty Beckett received if anything, what made Beckett's case worse was that he charged towards home plate.
> 
> Also while it is wrong he did this to defend his player.



I'm just busting balls.  I've got no issue with what Burnett did, and actually, I feel someone should have been drilled in the back.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, you have to protect your players, but to hit a batter because he has success against you....just throw a high tight pitch.

I respect Burnett a whole lot more than Mussina, Pedro sent Jeter and Alfonso to the hospital and he never did anything.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2009)

Ortiz hits a 2 run homer.
He must be a member here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2009)

Beckett has good stuff....Burnett looks like he's struggling.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2009)

What is that?  0-8 this year?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What is that?  0-8 this year?



Don't get ahead of yourself.  It's only 0-6.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2009)

Meh, that 0-6 against Boston is making me itchy.  These two teams pretty much always play to a tie (or close to it) in the season series, so the longer the Sox keep beating them, the more likely it is the Yankees will win the games that _really_ count (like, pennant race or playoffs).


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Meh, that 0-6 against Boston is making me itchy.  These two teams pretty much always play to a tie (or close to it) in the season series, so the longer the Sox keep beating them, the more likely it is the Yankees will win the games that _really_ count (like, pennant race or playoffs).



It happened before with the A's.

But this is different, it's like they are playing scared. How can the Mets beat Boston and the Yankees, who match up better against Boston.

A.J. pitched a shitty team. not to take away from Boston but even Ortiz homered of him.

Beckett played lights out, the guy can pitch in big games.

I don't know why Wang is pitching tonight, he isn't ready yet and I hope they don't let A.J. pitch against Boston this year.....he's been awful against them.

A-Rod's been grounding into a lot of double plays.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy shit...min0, thanks for the reminder...I was able to put Wang on my fantasy bench without about five minutes to spare.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

HA ha..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2009)

The game has just started but I really don't think Wang has any chance tonight.  Of course, I have been wrong before.

Tim Wakefield...shit, flip a coin.  We never know what we're going to get.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't either, start against another team. Not against the Red sox.

Already 2 men on base.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Tim Wakefield...shit, flip a coin.  We never know what we're going to get.



Yanks have had some success against him. I always did like him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Yanks have had some success against him. I always did like him.



I own _one_ of those Red Sox jersey t-shirts and it's a Tim Wakefield.

That's a little gay, no?

I'll buy a Bay if he signs an extension.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

He's 7 and 3 this year, not bad.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2009)

The problem there is, for every _ good_ Wakefield streak, there is an equally _bad_ Wakefield streak in the waiting.  But hell, at 40+ years old for Wake, I've got no complaints.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2009)

Wang wasn't up for the job tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

The Wang was limp tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

I would have preferred Hughes pitching against the Sox over Wang.
Hughes ...Wang....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I would have preferred Hughes pitching against the Sox over Wang.
> Hughes ...Wang....



Maybe not.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2009)

Wang pitched into the 3rd.  What are you upset about?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2009)

The home plate umpire tonight has a very inconsistent strike zone.  At least his inconsistency is consistent for both teams.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Wang pitched into the 3rd.  What are you upset about?



Oh....the runs he gave up.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> The home plate umpire tonight has a very inconsistent strike zone.  At least his inconsistency is consistent for both teams.



Not easy with Wakefield, but yeah, he is inconsistent.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

Back to back home runs...

The Yankees did good with getting Texaria. He is worth the money.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

Damn, all I can hear is a loud drunk on my stereo yelling stuff at Jeter.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 11, 2009)

I am more worried about Brad Penny tonight than I am CC Sabathia.  I really can't see the Sox winning this one.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 11, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am more worried about Brad Penny tonight than I am CC Sabathia.  I really can't see the Sox winning this one.



Is this like reverse psychology?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2009)

500+ pounds of man will be on the mound tonight in combined weight.

God, Sabathia is fat.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am more worried about Brad Penny tonight than I am CC Sabathia.  I really can't see the Sox winning this one.



This is the best match up we had this week, I am not one to second guess a manager but having Wang pitch against Boston and then the Mets didn't make sense.

These games are too crucial to feel bad about whose feelings are hurt, sorry Wang one more week in the pen till you get stuff corrected. The Yanks play the Nationals and then the Pirates...let him pitch then.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> 500+ pounds of man will be on the mound tonight in combined weight.
> 
> God, Sabathia is fat.



Yes, he is. 

But that 500 pound fat man is playing at a level neither one of us would ever reach.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

Wang (21.61 ERA)


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

What was penny Thinking? 
He miss him on the first pitch and then drills square on his back on the third pitch?

A-Rod is 0 for 7 this series (typical) must be a mistake.

Ahhh, setting it up so that CC can't pitch inside, he hits someone and he's thrown out of the game.  Brilliant.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what you get for drilling Jason Bay.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> That's what you get for drilling Jason Bay.



They did? I missed that one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

All Ortiz needed to break out of his slump is some home cooked Yankee pitching!
Boston would love to play the Yankees all year.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder if A-rod slipped him some some.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2009)

Swept.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 12, 2009)

Brad Penny > CC Sabathia


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 12, 2009)

penny pitched a good game.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 12, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> penny pitched a good game.



Indeed.  I didn't expect that.  His trade bait just went up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2009)

I love Girardi's logic.

He wouldn't let Mo pitch a six out save but he was willing to let him pitch a four out save?

Strange.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 12, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I love Girardi's logic.
> 
> He wouldn't let Mo pitch a six out save but he was willing to let him pitch a four out save?
> 
> Strange.



If you can stand to read the reader comments on the NY newspaper websites, Yankee fans are all over Girardi.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2009)

Link me.

I just really don't understand this philosophy of his in this instant.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 12, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Indeed.  I didn't expect that.  His trade bait just went up.



I heard about that, once Smoltz returns he may be gone.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 12, 2009)

So this is what it feels like.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2009)

the funny thing about all the Penny rumors is that they're just that: rumors.

not once has Francona, Epstein or anybody with knowledge of what the front office is going to do has even hinted at trading Penny.

until that changes or until he's traded, it looks like just speculation to me based on the obvious fact that Daisuke is unmovable, Beckett/Lester/Wake aren't going anywhere and Penny is signed to only a one year deal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2009)

I also want to add that waiting until the July 31st deadline to trade him would be the most wise decision from a value stand point.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 12, 2009)

Joe Girardi accuses Brad Penny of intentionally hitting Alex Rodriguez - ESPN

LOL...god I love this rivalry.    Sandy vaginas all around!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

It's time Posada no longer catches.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2009)

Why?

I thought he was an all-star catcher?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Why?
> 
> I thought he was an all-star catcher?





All-star hitter yes, but he was never a natural catcher. 
I never liked the way he calls a game, blocks the plate, or his lack of throwing out runners.

He has always had problems with pitchers not wanting to pitch to him.....R. Johnson to name one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2009)

SNY voices quick to chide deliberate Joba Chamberlain
Read more: SNY voices quick to chide deliberate Joba Chamberlain

The line was once reserved for Steve Trachsel. On Friday night, Keith Hernandez applied it to alleged phenom Joba Chamberlain.
"It's like watching paint dry with Joba out there, isn't it?" Hernandez, on SportsNet New York, asked with Carlos Beltran batting (3-2 count, third inning) and the bases loaded.
The needle Brian Bruney stuck Francisco Rodriguez with wasn't the only body-piercing during Round 1 of the Subway Series. SNY's voices stuck it to Joba pretty good during a 43-pitch third inning sans midges.
This wasn't a total bludgeon job. It was an exercise in frustration. It was not all audio dynamite. Throughout the inning, SNY's cameras alternated between the faces of Joe Girardi and pitching coach Dave Eiland. Their mugs were the picture of exasperation. Jorge Posada did not escape unscathed, either.
Ron Darling explained Posada's role in this constipated relationship. After the opinionated catcher made yet another trip to the mound ("How can this be?" Gary Cohen asked), Darling said: "There's been a problem all year ... Posada is one of those catchers who goes with a game plan and is very stubborn how he calls a game. He really doesn't want his pitchers to shake him off. And when that happens, a guy like Chamberlain will call him out."
Shortly after Darling's comment, Chamberlain shook off Posada four more times, causing the catcher to make another trip to the mound.
"Take him out to dinner," Hernandez said incredulously. "... How do you get into a rhythm with all these stops and starts?" What he meant to say: The next time Joba shakes him off, Posada should kick his tuchis.
Chamberlain walked Beltran, struck out David Wright, then hit Ryan Church, forcing in the go-ahead run.
"I feel like I'm watching an 'A Ball' game," Hernandez moaned.
With Gary Sheffield up, Hernandez continued chirping: "I played for managers who, the way Joba is pitching, shaking off Posada and throwing breaking balls, would just yank him on general principles."
Cohen: "This is dreadful."
An appropriate description. Will SNY mouths have any verbal bullets left if Joba pitches during Round 2 in a couple of weeks?

Read more: SNY voices quick to chide deliberate Joba Chamberlain


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

Mariano Rivera earns 500th save and first RBI

Great reliever and a class act.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

Yankees add insurance policy, swing deal with Pirates for Eric Hinske

The Yankees added an insurance policy to their roster Tuesday, acquiring Eric Hinske in a trade with the Pirates.
Pittsburgh will receive minor league righthander Casey Erickson and outfielder Eric Fryer. Hinske, who turns 32 in August, can play first base, third base and both corner outfield spots, giving them another versatile player to use in a variety of ways.
For the Pirates, the deal represents a dump of Hinske's $1.5 million salary. For the Yankees, the deal adds a bat to their bench after Xavier Nady's expected return took a turn for the worse last week when he reinjured his elbow. Ironically, Nady was acquired by the Yankees last summer in a deal with the Pirates, so they're going back to the well to find a replacement for him now that he is likely lost for the year.
Prior to this season, Hinske had spent his entire career in the American League East, playing for the Blue Jays (2002-06), Red Sox (2006-07) and Rays (2008). He is hitting .255 with one home run and 11 RBI in 106 at-bats this season, having hit .247 with 20 home runs and 60 RBI in 381 at-bats last season for the AL Champion Rays.
Hinske's best season came in his rookie year of 2002, when he hit .279 with 24 homers and 84 RBI for Toronto, capturing AL Rookie of the Year honors.

Yankees add insurance policy, swing deal with Pirates for Eric Hinske


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know how much insurance that is.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

The Yanks plans are to rest A-rod once a week at third to rest his leg or him to recover from all that banging he's been doing with Kate Hudson.

His bat is better than Ransom who isn't that good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

Mariano - 

Hinske -


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

Someone may be going down....
Swisher looked real good at the start of the season hit wise, actually he's decent on the road but his fielding isn't that good at all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't see them getting rid of Swisher.  My vote goes to Ransom.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't know how much insurance that is.





Triple Threat said:


> I can't see them getting rid of Swisher.  My vote goes to Ransom.



Mine too, but Hinske can cover third at least so that would mean Ransom may go.
Swisher has way more pop than Ransom.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

HUGHES PHIL-ING THE BILL AS BIG BRIDGE TO RIVERA

THE concentration Sunday night was on whether Chien-Ming Wang would earn his first win of 2009 and Mariano Rivera would record his 500th career save, so you might not have paid much attention to what occurred in between: Phil Hughes delivered another eye-opening, offense- shutting performance. He threw an other 1 1/3 hitless innings against the Mets in a 4-2 Yankee triumph.

Hughes has relieved seven times this season and has a 1.50 ERA and a .122 batting average against. In his last five outings, he is scoreless over seven innings with three hits, one walk and nine strikeouts. Maybe this is just a short run of success, though Alex Rodriguez said, "[Hughes] is throwing the ball as well as anyone on our staff. He is a total asset."

For now, Hughes has qui eted the calls for Joba Chamberlain to be moved back to the bull pen. And there is irony to that, of course. Be cause everyone has long assumed that Chamberlain is really, in temperament and style, a late-inning re liever, and that Hughes, poker- faced and more cerebral, is a starter.

But remember what was being said about and by Rivera in 1996, his breakout campaign, the sea son he served mainly as closer John Wetteland's set-up man, but also picked up the first five of his now 500 saves.

Rivera had made 10 starts for the 1995 Yankees, going 3-3 with a 5.94 ERA. But that offseason, the Yanks re-signed David Cone to the largest pitching contract ever and also imported Dwight Gooden and Kenny Rogers. Those three joined Jimmy Key and Andy Pettitte and there was no room for Rivera. So he made the team as mainly a mop-up man, but pitched so well in April that manager Joe Torre started feeding him more vital tasks until he had usurped Jeff Nelson and Bob Wickman and was the primary set-up man.

However, pretty much that entire season, Rivera said he was enjoying the job, but that it was just a pit stop away from starting. History tells us it was a heck of pit stop.

Fast forward to Hughes, who in 28 career starts is 8-9 with a 5.22 ERA. In the past offseason, the Yanks gave CC Sabathia the largest pitching contract ever and also signed A.J. Burnett to work with Pettitte, Chamberlain and Chien-Ming Wang. There was no job for Hughes.

So when Wang returned from the disabled list, he was handed a long relief role, but he has quickly gained a more important designation. And would anybody be surprised if in the not too distant future it is Hughes -- not Brian Bruney -- who is doing the main set-up work for Rivera? And is it possible that it will be Hughes, rather than Chamberlain, who is the heir apparent to Rivera?

"Yes, I want to be a starter still," Hughes said, sounding quite like Rivera 13 years ago. "But it wouldn't be bad to have Mariano Rivera's career. I want to be pitching in the major leagues. That is what is important to me. I think too many guys are too picky."

General manager Brian Cashman said the plan is to still have Hughes eventually return to the rotation. But, for now, "our goal is to win as many games in 2009 as possible and make the playoffs." Translation: If Hughes could be an impact set-up man, like Rivera was in 1996, then Hughes will stay in that role, and the Yankees will deal with building up his innings again next year.

Cashman actually believes that pitching out of the bullpen will help Hughes when he returns to the rotation because "before [as a starter] he was nibbling too much away from contact. Now he is challenging guys."

Hughes has a tiny bit of Mo Rivera, circa 1996, about him right now. Suddenly, he is a relief revelation.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 1, 2009)

Yanks send Pena down

Well this is better for him, he'll get some practice in the outfield and get more playing time.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 2, 2009)

The Baboon was right!


So That's How Yankees Players Get the Flu?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Teixeira picked up more than 1.4 million votes in the final three days of balloting to pass Boston's Kevin Youkilis and land the starting job at first base for the American League in this year's All-Star Game.
He will represent the Yankees along with Derek Jeter, the top AL vote recipient, and Mariano Rivera on July 14 at St. Louis' Busch Stadium. Youkilis led Teixeira, 1,915,303 to 1,875,256, on Tuesday. In the final three days before voting closed at midnight Thursday, Teixeira's vote total nearly doubled. He finished ahead of Youkilis 3,309,050 to 3,069,906.
"It shows how passionate Yankee fans are," said Teixeira, who was a Rangers All-Star in 2005. "There's probably four or five first basemen that deserve to go and deserve to start, but you've got to give credit to the Yankee fans for getting me there."
Jeter is a .474 hitter in All-Star play and Rivera - selected in league-wide player voting - has made seven appearances, recorded three saves and not allowed an earned run in seven innings.
"We've been together for so many things and having Derek is great," Rivera said. "Now also we have Mark there. It's not 10 for him, but he will have more than that."
Jeter's 4,851,889 votes were the most for an AL player, the first time he's done that. After going 4-for-5 with a two-run homer in the Yanks' 10-8 win over Toronto, that news seemed genuinely important to him.
"It makes you feel good when people respect the way you play, even though they may not be Yankee fans so it means a lot," he said.
Joining Jeter and Teixeira in the starting infield are Boston second baseman Dustin Pedroia and Tampa Bay third baseman Evan Longoria. The outfielders are Boston's Jason Bay, Seattle's Ichiro Suzuki and Texas' Josh Hamilton. The catcher is Minnesota's Joe Mauer.
"Every player wants to be a part of it," Jeter said. "If they tell you they don't, I think they're lying to you. There's a lot of great players so it's an honor."
Teixeira said he will not participate in the Home Run Derby because "I did it in 2005 and I was terrible. I embarrassed myself."
The Red Sox put six players on the team, including starting pitcher Tim Wakefield, who becomes the second-oldest player to make his first All-Star Game appearance. Wakefield (10-3) will be 42 years and 346 days old; Satchel Page made his first All-Star Game at 46 years and one day. Youkilis and pitchers Josh Beckett and Jonathan Papelbon are the other three Sox.
Rays manager Joe Maddon selected three of his players, outfielder Carl Crawford and infielders Ben Zobrist and Jason Bartlett. Carlos Pena, the AL home run leader and the fourth Rays infielder, can get the last spot on the team through fan voting at MLB.com. He is in the "Final Vote" contest against the Angels' Chone Figgins, Texas' Ian Kinsler, Detroit's Brandon Inge and Toronto's Adam Lind.
The other pitchers on the AL team are Justin Verlander and Edwin Jackson (Tigers), Zack Greinke (Royals), Roy Halladay (Jays), Mark Buehrle (White Sox), Joe Nathan (Twins), Brian Fuentes (Angels), Andrew Bailey (A's) and Felix Hernandez (Mariners).
The other AL reserves are Adam Jones (Orioles), Victor Martinez (Indians), Curtis Granderson (Tigers), Torii Hunter (Angels), Aaron Hill (Jays), Justin Morneau (Twins) and Michael Young (Rangers).

Yankees' Mark Teixeira gets All-Star nod over Red Sox' Kevin Youkilis


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2009)

Brett Gardner has been decent. His speed on the bases (he leads all rookies) and in the outfield has been a plus.


.287 BA with 17 stolen bases.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jul 11, 2009)

Im glad they swept the Twins!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Reports of Jeter's decline have been greatly exaggerated. 
I hate to say this but he's playing real good at short also.

Derek Jeter  #2  SS


 2009 STATS
 BA   HR   RBI   OBP    SLG 
.324   11    43    .402  .462


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

Well NY pissed away that lead in one short weekend series.     Now they're all even in the loss column, which means NY is effectively in 2nd place due to the tiebreaker.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2009)

And Cashman did shit at the trade deadline. Especially knowing they are down on pitching.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> And Cashman did shit at the trade deadline. Especially knowing they are down on pitching.


  The other teams wanted too much.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2009)

Detroit looked like they got washburn for a good deal


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> And Cashman did shit at the trade deadline. Especially knowing they are down on pitching.



That's the truth!  I wonder how long they'll go with Mitre.  So far he's been terrible.  And CC needs to get his ass in gear.  He's lucky to have gotten the win yesterday.  5 ER in 7 innings isn't exactly stellar pitching.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Detroit looked like they got washburn for a good deal


They all want Hughes or Chamberlan in the deals, I wouldn't trade them at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2009)

These games are important to the Yanks, if they can win both series this in my opinion can be the turning point of the season.
Even though the Yankees lost those 8 games to Boston they still managed to stay in first place so it should be interesting.
BY Mark Feinsand
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER 				 
 				   Updated 				  Tuesday, August 4th 2009, 10:21 AM 			   






 										 				    										    			    	     		 		 						 		 		 				The dog days of August started out fittingly for the Yankees. They will need to bite back this week if they want to hold on to first place. 
 Having caught their breath Monday with their first day off following 17 consecutive games since the All-Star break, the Bombers return to action Tuesday with the first of two games against the Blue Jays to cap a nine-game road trip. 



 That is merely the appetizer this week, of course, as the Red Sox and new catcher/first baseman Victor Martinez invade the Bronx on Thursday for a four-game series that could give one of the AL East powerhouses the upper hand in the division entering the final eight weeks of the season. 
*The Yankees may lead the Red Sox by a half-game, but until they can beat Boston head-to-head - they are 0-8 this season - questions will linger. *
*"We feel as though if we play well, we can beat anybody," Derek Jeter said. "If we don't play well, anybody can beat us." *



 The Yankees salvaged a lost weekend with Sunday's win over the White Sox, but while CC Sabathia gutted his way through seven-plus innings to earn his 11th win, his final line continued a trend of spotty pitching. 
 After posting a 3.03 ERA during their 11-2 stretch to start the second half, the Yankees have allowed 31 runs in the past four games, an 8.29 ERA. If the staff continues to struggle this week, that first-place lead could 

disappear quickly - and so could their hold on the wild card, for that matter. 
 While many people expected him to be playing elsewhere this month, Roy Halladay is still a Blue Jay, starting tonight against the Yankees. 



 Halladay held the Yankees to one run in a complete-game victory in Toronto on May 12, but the Yankees returned the favor in the Bronx on July 4, roughing him up for five runs in seven innings at Yankee Stadium. 
 The latter game marked his second start back after missing two weeks with a groin injury, also falling in the middle of his trade saga. Halladay has pitched well at the Rogers Centre, going 7-2 with a 2.57 ERA and four complete games in 11 starts at home. 



 The Yankees' three-game slide in Chicago represented more than a hiccup in the schedule; it marked three days mired with mistake-filled baseball, a brand of play the Yankees had not experienced since the beginning of the season. 



 Andy Pettitte - who starts tonight against Halladay - pitched well on Thursday, but his error in the seventh helped the White Sox emerge with a one-run win. Friday and Saturday saw the Yankees surrender 24 runs, though sloppy fielding and poor decision-making by the outfielders resulted in several extra bases for White Sox runners who went first-to-third at every opportunity. 



 "You can tell them and tell them and tell them, but they have to execute," Joe Girardi said. "Hit the cutoff man, because when we miss the cutoff man, they've been taking extra bases. Any issue that we have defensively is always a concern. We try to correct it as soon as possible." 



 It showed on Sunday, as outfielders hit the cutoff man every time, helping overcome Sabathia's third-inning struggles. The manager praised his team for its clean game, something he expects to see going forward. 
 "We need these guys to play at a high level," Girardi said. "When you make mistakes, when you're not pitching and you're losing games, everything seems to get people more aware of it. It's just three games. It's not like we've lost 20 out of 22." 



 Sunday's win gave the Yankees something other than a four-game sweep to think about yesterday as they departed for Toronto. 
 "I thought it was a real important day for us going into the off-day," Girardi said. "We had been playing so well until we got (to Chicago), so to be able to win this game and salvage something was big for us." 



 The last time the Yankees lost three straight games was right before the break, when they were swept by the Angels in Anaheim. The break gave the Bombers four days to wipe it out of their minds, so Alex Rodriguez is hoping the off-day can have the same effect after their disappointing weekend in the Windy City. 



 "We had a couple of games like that in Anaheim, so we just have to get back to playing good baseball," A-Rod said. "We know what we have to do - and we'll do it."


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice play by Melky...he's playing real good this year.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2009)

Back to back homers by Damon and Tex. 

Hughes pitched out of a game in the 7th, but got into a jam letting 3 runners on..he did strike 2 out before Joe took him out.
I didn't like the move too much, you have to let a young pitcher like Hughes know you have confidence in him.

Mo let those 2 runs in...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

True, but any time there's a chance to win a game when Halladay is pitching, you gotta go for it.  Let him get his confidence against the KCs of the world.

Ready for this weekend?


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Go Puljos!!!!

Damn the Yankees!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Mo let those 2 runs in...



I saw the replay on ESPN.  Damon didn't exactly win any Gold Glove votes on that play.


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

I gotta watch ESPN today and get back to you guys. God knows they cover your Yanks and the Bo-Sox more than any other team.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Malley said:


> Go Puljos!!!!
> 
> Damn the Yankees!



Hey, this is a *NY Yankees* thread.  Keep to the topic.


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

That was the point, I would start a St.Louis Cardinals thread....but I would be the only one in there talking. That my friend would me *LAME*


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Malley said:


> That was the point, I would start a St.Louis Cardinals thread....but I would be the only one in there talking. That my friend would me *LAME*



Nah, min0 and I would chime in, and IAB would probably stop in to say how everyone on the Cards is a homo.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I saw the replay on ESPN.  Damon didn't exactly win any Gold Glove votes on that play.



I have never been a big fan of him.  But I think he is a horrid fielder.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I saw the replay on ESPN.  Damon didn't exactly win any Gold Glove votes on that play.





IainDaniel said:


> I have never been a big fan of him.  But I think he is a horrid fielder.



I didn't know how bad he was till he came over here, he can't throw either.
That double off Mariano was catchable. This is his last year on his contract and although his bat is good but he is a DH now, same for Matsui.



Malley said:


> I gotta watch ESPN today and get back to you guys. God knows they cover your Yanks and the Bo-Sox more than any other team.



It sure is overkill to be honest.


Triple Threat said:


> Nah, min0 and I would chime in, and IAB would probably stop in to say how everyone on the Cards is a homo.



They play the Mets today...who suck by the way.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I didn't know how bad he was till he came over here, he can't throw either.
> That double off Mariano was catchable. This is his last year on his contract and although his bat is good but he is a DH now, same for Matsui.



He honestly throws like a chick.  I think his swing is horrid to, but he does good with it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> He honestly throws like a chick.  I think his swing is horrid to, but he does good with it.



LOL, yes he does...the worst I have ever seen from a pro.

Funny but I don't remember his swing before Boston but his stance is as ugly as Youkillus......ugly but effective.
He looks so off balance yet he connects.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 6, 2009)

Yankees will take 3 of 4 this weekend...at least.  Those homos.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know about that, the Yanks now pee in their pants now when they see Boston.

They have Smoltz pitching tonight who has been awful but with our luck he'll find his form back tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Yankees will take 3 of 4 this weekend...at least.  Those homos.



I sure hope so.  A sweep would be even better.  

Beating Beckett will be tough.  He's pitching well lately and kills the Yankees.  Burnett will have to be on fire for the Yankees to win that matchup.

Hopefully Joba isn't too pumped up, to the point where he's out of control.  Smoltz is giving up 5-6 runs a game, so a good outing from Joba would be a good start to the series.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 6, 2009)

The Red Sox can't hit on the road.  Baltimore doesn't count.  The Yanks are going to kick the shit out of Smoltz and Buchholz (Buchholz = overrated).  Lester and Beckett have a chance if the Sox can score a run or two, but that's a big IF.

Come on...these teams play to a tie or close to it pretty much every year.  It'll all even out in the end this year.  

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not going to agree with you and jinx them.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

Yankees designate Cody Ransom for assignment

.190/.256/.329 

He was bad.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 6, 2009)

The first eight games, the Yankees were trying to figure things out and get some sort of rhythm going.  They are chugging right along now.  They are the World Series favorite, unless you are severely retarded and think it's someone else.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> The first eight games, the Yankees were trying to figure things out and get some sort of rhythm going.  They are chugging right along now.  They are the World Series favorite, unless you are severely retarded and think it's someone else.


Why do you have to talk about Soxmuscle like that.  

Well they got A-Rod back...not 100 %.
Jeter is playing better defense and hitting better.
Tex has been awesome....I love his fielding.
Cano has improved from last year and he's real good at turning DP's.
Hughes is playing with confidance now, nice breaking ball.
Hinsk has good pop from the bench.
Melky if he can continue playing like this....well I would be real happy.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

**         All Sections  Breaking down the matchups: Yankees try to break 0-8 agai*














BY John Harper
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER 				 
 				    				  Thursday, August 6th 2009, 12:40 AM 			   




*FIRST BASE: MARK TEIXEIRA VS. VICTOR MARTINEZ/KEVIN YOUKILIS*
 The Victor Martinez trade skews the matchups a bit, since he figures to be a major contributor whether he plays first, catches or is used as the DH. Kevin Youkilis will play more third base now, which is what the Sox had in mind when they pursued Mark Teixeira.
 Youkilis and Teixeira are both having outstanding seasons, with Teixeira (.284, 27, 80) giving the Yankees exactly what they hoped for when they outbid the Sox at a price of $180 million. 
*EDGE: EVEN*



*SECOND BASE: ROBINSON CANO VS. DUSTIN PEDROIA*
 The difference is that Cano has dramatically raised his level of play to at least pull even. Cano is hitting .308 with 16 home runs and 56 RBI, a force in the Yankee lineup. He is playing a superb second base, making double-play pivots and plays up the middle as well as anyone in the majors because of his ability to throw across his body with a flick of his wrist.
*EDGE: EVEN*



*SHORTSTOP: DEREK JETER VS. JED LOWRIE*
 Derek Jeter has put to rest talk of a decline with one of his best seasons in recent years in the field as well as at the plate. The friendly confines of the new Yankee Stadium have surely helped his home run total of 11, but Jeter is also hitting .318 and doing a good job at leadoff hitter with a .391 on-base percentage.
 The Sox finally gave up on Julio Lugo, a free-agent bust, and while Nick Green has done a serviceable job, Jed Lowrie is coming back from injury and figures to become the everyday shortstop. He showed promise as a rookie last season but is hitting only .148 so far this campaign.
*EDGE: YANKEES*



*THIRD BASE: ALEX RODRIGUEZ VS. MIKE LOWELL/YOUKILIS*
 So far it looks as if Alex Rodriguez is winning the battle of the hip surgeries. Mike Lowell is having a solid season, hitting .296 with 11 home runs and 53 RBI, but his lack of mobility after offseason hip surgery is the main reason the Sox made the trade for Martinez, giving Youkilis the chance to slide over to third to spell Lowell.
 A-Rod, meanwhile, has looked more agile recently, moving well in both directions, making throws on the move also. And while he's hitting only .261, he has 19 home runs and 60 RBI. Plus he's had more meaningful hits already than he had all of last season, and his presence in the lineup is crucial. 
*EDGE: YANKEES*



*LEFT FIELD: JOHNNY DAMON VS. JASON BAY*
 Jason Bay has gone cold, hitting just .252, but his 21 home runs and 75 RBI have been a vital part of the Sox attack. He seems to have a penchant for delivering the big hit, going all the way back to his home run off Mariano Rivera in April. 
 Bay, however, reinjured his right hamstring last night and is expected to miss the first two games. Expect to see Rocco Baldelli while Bay recovers. 
*EDGE: RED SOX*



*CENTER FIELD: MELKY CABRERA VS. JACOBY ELLSBURY*
 After a slow start, Jacoby Ellsbury has begun to live up to the hype as a speedy game-changer. In addition to making all the plays, his 48 steals are second in the AL behind only Carl Crawford, and he has his average up to .301. 
 The Yankees have gotten more out of their center field duo of Melky Cabrera and Brett Gardner than they probably imagined. Cabrera has been the biggest surprise among position players, hitting .284 with 10 home runs and some memorable clutch hits. Gardner, however, broke his thumb and is on the DL. 
*EDGE: EVEN*



*RIGHT FIELD: NICK SWISHER VS. J.D. DREW*
 J.D. Drew has been a major disappointment for the Sox, hitting .248 with 12 home runs and 43 RBI, and Nick Swisher has done enough with 18 home runs and 55 RBI as well as a .371 on-base percentage, to make a case for reversing Drew's edge from April matchups. In this case, however, the difference in defense is too significant to ignore. Drew remains a top-notch right fielder with a strong arm, while Swisher is always an adventure on fly balls, negating the occasional spectacular play with too many misplays. 
*EDGE: RED SOX*



*CATCHER: JORGE POSADA VS. JASON VARITEK*
 Potentially Martinez gives the Sox more punch behind the plate, but Terry Francona figures to stay mostly with the defense and leadership that Jason Varitek provides there, even if the Sox captain is hitting only .229.
 Between returning from shoulder surgery and then missing a month with a pulled hamstring, Jorge Posada has yet to looked locked in at the plate, but he is hitting .272 with 13 home runs and 47 RBI in 250 at-bats. His postsurgical throwing has been adequate enough to keep his bat in the lineup. 
*EDGE: YANKEES*



*DH: HIDEKI MATSUI VS. DAVID ORTIZ*
 He may or may not have lost his beloved Big Papi status since it was revealed that he was on the list of 2003 drug cheats, but reports of his demise seem to have been premature. He was so miserable early that he's hitting only .225 with 15 home runs, but in June and July Ortiz hit .280 with 14 home runs and 42 RBI, which means he's still dangerous.
*EDGE: RED SOX*



*STARTING PITCHERS*
 The surprise is that neither of these rotations has been as dominant as expected. As of yesterday, Sox starters ranked eighth in the AL with a 4.54 ERA, Yankees ninth with a 4.56 ERA. Sox feel good about Josh Beckett and Jon Lester, however, as Yanks do about CC Sabathia and A.J Burnett. Burnett, however, especially needs to deliver against the Red Sox after twice melting down against them.
 With Tim Wakefield on the disabled list and John Smoltz struggling with a 7.12 ERA in his seven starts, Yanks have the advantage right now because Joba Chamberlain and Andy Pettitte are riding hot streaks. 
*EDGE: YANKEES*



*BULLPEN*
 Sox had a huge edge here in the early season games, but the Yankees have changed everything since going to the late-inning combination of Alfredo Aceves, Phil Coke and Phil Hughes to set up a still-dominant Mariano Rivera. 
 The Sox lead the AL with a bullpen ERA of 3.21, but over the last two months the Yanks have lowered their league-worst bullpen ERA by more than two runs, to 4.35, 10th in the AL. And while the Sox have introduced 100-mph flamethrower Daniel Bard to the late-inning mix, they traded Justin Masterson to get Martinez. 
*EDGE: EVEN*



*MANAGER*
 Joe Girardi has come a long way in his second season, harnessing his intensity to ease some of the day-to-day tension that seemed to be an issue around the ballclub last year. Francona has proven to be a master at communicating and handling distractions, but he has new challenges now with the Ortiz controversy and the need to juggle the lineup to best utilize Martinez. 
*EDGE: RED SOX*


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

*KEVIN YOUKILIS is filling in for Bay tonight.
*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 6, 2009)

Youkilis rules.  He's just a real solid ballplayer all around.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Youkilis rules.  He's just a real solid ballplayer all around.


Yes he is.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 6, 2009)

God dammit all to hell does John Smoltz fucking SUCK!  SUUUUCK!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

This is not the Smoltz I remember.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> God dammit all to hell does John Smoltz fucking SUCK!  SUUUUCK!


LOL, Melky homers to make it 5- 3 in favor of trhe Yankees.

Lefty's are killing him.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheesh, looks like the Yankees want to extend their losing streak to 9.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Sheesh, looks like the Yankees want to extend their losing streak to 9.



What game were you watching?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What game were you watching?



The first couple of innings they hit Smoltz hard and had runners in scoring position but did nothing, heck... did you see that non slide by Posada at home?
And to top it off Joba gives a rookie his first hit....a homer.

The Milkman changed all that.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

Sad, but the papers are ripping into Smoltz.
He was a great starter and a great reliever who always did what was asked of him.

He was also good in the playoffs.

He's old and coming off an injury, what do you expect.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Sad, but the papers are ripping into Smoltz.
> He was a great starter and a great reliever who always did what was asked of him.
> 
> He was also good in the playoffs.
> ...



I haven't heard anyone ripping smoltz.

Just that they feel bad for him.

Good job by the Yanks with the pitching matchups so far.  Cause joba was iffy last night.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I haven't heard anyone ripping smoltz.
> 
> Just that they feel bad for him.
> 
> Good job by the Yanks with the pitching matchups so far.  Cause joba was iffy last night.


Listen to WFAN, some Boston papers are ripping him. One of the better radio sports guy.

Joba was actually decent against Boston.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

play.it Radio Player


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Listen to WFAN, some Boston papers are ripping him. One of the better radio sports guy.
> 
> Joba was actually decent against Boston.



Joba lasted 5 innings and had seven walks, that is decent?

It didn't matter cause the bats won it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

Smotltz released!!

This may be it, pity that the last image I have of him is seeing him get knocked over by a Cano line drive up the middle....much like Charlie Brown.

Future hall of famer!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Joba lasted 5 innings and had seven walks, that is decent?
> 
> It didn't matter cause the bats won it.



Not last night, he was horrible and I am really surprised he didn't allow more runs.

He did pitch 2 decent games againnst Bosotn prior to last night.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Smotltz released!!
> 
> This may be it, pity that the last image I have of him is seeing him get knocked over by a Cano line drive up the middle....much like Charlie Brown.
> 
> Future hall of famer!



Sad. he is done.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2009)

NM.

I see he was designated for assignment.

Red Sox call up Japanese pitcher from AAA.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Hmmm. no articles out on his release so far.


Trust me. 
I See all.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2009)

I See


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> NM.
> 
> I see he was designated for assignment.
> 
> Red Sox call up Japanese pitcher from AAA.



Tazawa!  That's really impressive that he's gotten to the majors this season.  He was plucked from a japanese industrial league this past offseason.  Early projections indicated he'd need 2 or 3 years in the minors.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 7, 2009)

Hell of a pitchers duel going tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2009)

No kidding!  So close to HR with Reddick a few minutes ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't remember what know it all said the Yankees suck but they are holding their own against the Mighty Boston.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2009)

It wouldn't be such a good rivalry if they sucked.  But obviously as a Sox fan I still hate the Yankees


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> It wouldn't be such a good rivalry if they sucked.  But obviously as a Sox fan I still hate the Yankees


I wouldn't have it any other way.

This game is killing me.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2009)

How about getting back to the basics and putting runners on base and not trying to hit a home run every at bat.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I can't remember what know it all said the Yankees suck but they are holding their own against the Mighty Boston.



The Yankees will always suck, no matter what happens on the field.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Damn I fell asleep(passed out) going into the bottom of the 15th.  Too much wine


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 8, 2009)

I had to go to work the next day.

What a game.


----------



## bodyhard (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks like the yankees will sweep boston


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Damn I fell asleep(passed out) going into the bottom of the 15th.  Too much wine



What kind of wine?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2009)

Red Beaujoulais.....

***insert gay homo content in 3,2,....****


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

Great series for the Yankee Pitchers.

Baboon impressed me twice with his predictions.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Great series for the Yankee Pitchers.
> 
> Baboon impressed me twice with his predictions.



It is a mixture of good pitching by the yanks, and the fact that the BoSox offense has been pretty much non existent.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

They will come out of it soon, hopefully when it's too late.

The east has some good hitting teams.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2009)

Tough series starting tonite 

They avoid Halladay though.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

I am surprised Boston didn't get Halladay.

It's a shame when teams go through a fire sale, The Indians giving away V. Martinez and the Jays shopping around Halliday.
That sucks.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2009)

Indians reported the are expected to lose 15 million this year.

I am not surprised, with the Jays.  The owner who was the reason behind the Jays, passed away this past winter.  I don't think the company, nor his family share the same interest.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Great series for the Yankee Pitchers.
> 
> Baboon impressed me twice with his predictions.



Meh, I'd rather have been completely wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

Yankee hurlers had held Boston hitters scoreless for 31 consecutive innings
Read more: Yankees score four in 8th inning, power past Red Sox to complete sweep



​


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Meh, I'd rather have been completely wrong.


This sweep really means nothing, they sweep them in 2004 and look at what happened.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

No offense, but do Sox measure up? - Tony Massarotti sports blog - Boston.com



> Over the last three years of a contract during which Red Sox officials believed Damon would be grossly overpaid, Damon has more hits (424 to 311), runs scored (267 to 222), home runs (50 to 42) and RBIs (199 to 171) than J.D. Drew, who makes an average of $1 million more per season (edge Drew, $14 million to $13 million) and is signed for two more years. Damon, by the way, will be a free agent in the fall.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



Burnett giving Gay-Rod a creampie.... oh snap did I just say that....


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Tough series starting tonite
> 
> They avoid Halladay though.


Let's see how they do against Mitre....he's questionable.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Yankees will always suck, no matter what happens on the field.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2009)

^ What the hell is that thing?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would gloat but it is really kinda pointless when you are 15 games back


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

Every sports station here has this idea the Yankees have won this division and that the Bosox are down but not out yet.

I think anything can happen in this division, the Sox are hurt, getting old fast and in a horrible slump but they still have heart.
The Rays can sneak in easily so I would be careful.

The Blue jays just suck.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Every sports station here has this idea the Yankees have won this division and that the Bosox are down but not out yet.
> 
> I think anything can happen in this division, the Sox are hurt, getting old fast and in a horrible slump but they still have heart.
> The Rays can sneak in easily so I would be careful.
> ...



Ouch..  Suck is a little harsh.

Tons of pitching injuries.  Any other division in baseball, I think we are very competitive.

Jays have 4 or 5 rookies as starters this year.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

Interesting comment they made about Dustin P. 
They were critizing his a bats with runners on base.
Instead of moving runners over to set the plate for the big guys he instead tried swinging for the fences, all he got were pop ups. He's not a big guy to be constantly doing this.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Ouch..  Suck is a little harsh.
> 
> Tons of pitching injuries.  Any other division in baseball, I think we are very competitive.
> 
> Jays have 4 or 5 rookies as starters this year.



Just kidding, I would bother the Sox fans but the wounds are still too fresh.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Interesting comment they made about Dustin P.
> They were critizing his a bats with runners on base.
> Instead of moving runners over to set the plate for the big guys he instead tried swinging for the fences, all he got were pop ups. He's not a big guy to be constantly doing this.



That is the style of ball he plays.   

Cocky short guy syndrome.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2009)

Respect the reigning AL MVP, you cock nodes.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

Not for long, he's just polishing the crown for Tex.
*Tex emerges as early MVP candidate

*


> NEW YORK -- It's still August, which isn't an ideal time to discuss things best reserved for September. But the pennant races are taking shape and the statistics are becoming significant, and Mark Teixeira has played an awfully big role in both.
> Whether or not Teixeira has played well enough to be the American League's MVP will be decided on paper, after his first year in New York is complete. But through more than four months of the season -- one of which was spent floundering through a massive slump -- Teixeira has emerged as a leading candidate.
> Entering Monday's play, *his 29 home runs ranked first in the league, his 83 RBIs tied for second.* Only Justin Morneau, also a first baseman, could argue a better case in the AL, with a .302 average to go along with his 28 homers and 91 RBIs. But Morneau's Twins have fallen a sizable distance out of first place, which could cost him in the eyes of some voters.
> The Yankees, meanwhile, are climbing higher every day -- thanks in large part to Teixeira.
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not for long, he's just polishing the crown for Tex.
> *Tex emerges as early MVP candidate
> 
> *



Plus he's gay.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Plus he's gay.


You know...he is sort of nerdy looking.

The Red sox nation are still bitter they didn't get him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The Red sox nation are still bitter they didn't get him.



Indeed.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Indeed.


All kidding aside he is all that was advertised and some. 
I never realized how good he was defensivly at first and the fact he's a switch hitter. Wow.
He changed this team, the infielders are all playing better and I would have to say thanks to him. Plus he's a switch hitter.
Giambi was really, really bad at first.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not for long, he's just polishing the crown for Tex.
> *Tex emerges as early MVP candidate
> 
> *



He's really having a good season.  It's ashame that A-Rod can't jump on the gravy train too!  I know he has injuries and won't be 100% this year


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2009)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> He's really having a good season.  It's ashame that A-Rod can't jump on the gravy train too!  I know he has injuries and won't be 100% this year



So true, I can imagine if he was his old self what type of team this would be.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> So true, I can imagine if he was his old self what type of team this would be.



I get turned on just thinking about it


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2009)

All Sections     


*Derek Jeter becomes all-time hit leader among shortstops as Yankees routed by Mariners*

                                                                                                                                                BY Mark Feinsand                                            
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER                 





                                                                                                                                                                                                                SEATTLE - Derek Jeter has never been one to celebrate his personal accomplishments, always choosing to focus on the Yankees' success instead of his own.
 The Yankees didn't have much success in Sunday's 10-3 loss to the Mariners, but Jeter took another step toward the Hall of Fame by ascending to the top of the all-time hits list for shortstops.

 Jeter collected hits in each of his first two at-bats to move *past Hall of Famer Luis Aparicio for first place on that list.* Jeter went 3-for-4 to push his hit total to 2,675 as a shortstop and 2,688 overall (he has 13 career hits as a designated hitter), *leaving him only 33 away from tying Lou Gehrig for the most in Yankees history.
*
 Jeter's record was one of the few highlights for the Bombers, who saw their five-game winning streak come to an end. Joba Chamberlain posted his third straight mediocre start, allowing four runs on seven hits and three walks, taking his first loss since June 18.
 After opening the second half 3-0 with a miniscule 0.84 ERA, Chamberlain is 1-1 with a 6.75 ERA in his last three starts. Still, it was only the seventh loss for the Yankees in Chameberlain's 23 starts this season. He won't start again until Aug. 25 when the Yankees return to the Bronx to kick off a six-game homestand. 

 Mariners rookie Doug Fister held the Yankees to three runs over seven innings in his second big-league start, picking up the first victory of his career. 
 The loss was only the second for the Yankees in their last 14 games. It didn't cost them anything in the standings after the Red Sox lost for a second straight day in Texas, leaving the Yankees with the same 7 ½-game lead they had when the day started. 
 Jeter tied Aparicio's record with a leadoff single to open the game, his 2,673rd hit as a shortstop. Two innings later, Jeter hit an RBI double down the right-field line to give the Yankees a 1-0 lead, putting Aparicio behind him on the list.
 Chamberlain opened the game with a pair of perfect innings, throwing an economical 21 pitches. The Mariners put their first man on base with Ryan Langerhans' one-out walk, then collected their first hit with Josh Wilson's single, putting runners on the corners with one out.
 Russell Branyan worked a two-out walk against Chamberlain to load the bases, setting up Jose Lopez's two-run double that gave the Mariners a 2-1 lead. 
 Swisher, whose two-run homer played a key role in Saturday's win, went deep for the second straight game, belting a two-run shot off Seattle starter Doug Fister to put the Yankees ahead, 3-2. Fister gave up a single by Eric Hinske after the homer, but the 25-year-old retired the next 10 batters, settling in nicely for the Mariners.
 Chamberlain didn't look so smooth, putting himself in a second-and-third jam with one out in the fourth before escaping without any damage. He couldn't escape in the fifth, allowing a walk and three hits, as a pair of two-out RBI singles by Franklin Gutierrez and Jack Hannahan gave the Mariners a 4-3 lead.
 Alfredo Aceves and Chad Gaudin combined to give up five runs in the bottom of the seventh to blow it open for Seattle, helping the Mariners avoid a four-game sweep.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

for Jeter.

Not a bad weekend.  3 out of 4 from Seattle, while Boston drops a couple in Texas.    NY must not get complacent now and lose momentum in Oakland.  Then it's on to Beantown for the weekend.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 17, 2009)

Effing Red Sox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

They definitely having problems right now.  It's being made worse by the Yankees playing so well.  

  Yeah, life is good.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Effing Red Sox.


You will not get any sympathy from me. In fact, let me do a little dance.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> They definitely having problems right now.  It's being made worse by the Yankees playing so well.
> 
> Yeah, life is good.



Things are just back to normal, the Red sox are tanking after the Allstar break and the Yankees are where they belong. First place.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You will not get any sympathy from me. In fact, let me do a little dance.





Triple Threat said:


> They definitely having problems right now.  It's being made worse by the Yankees playing so well.
> 
> Yeah, life is good.



Oh yeah, well.....ehhh...SHUT UP.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Did you see where Brett Tomko and the A's bullpen shut out the Yankees?  Why can't NY get pitchers like that?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Did you see where Brett Tomko and the A's bullpen shut out the Yankees?  Why can't NY get pitchers like that?


He was just released a few weeks ago.
I am not used to seeing the Yankees shut out or lose two in a row.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I am not used to seeing the Yankees shut out or lose two in a row.



Yes, we are somewhat spoiled, aren't we.    Unlike IAB and sox.  Oh, and Iain too.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Yes, we are somewhat spoiled, aren't we.    Unlike IAB and sox.  Oh, and Iain too.


Yuck, I would hate to be in their shoes.
We really shouldn't let the riff raff in this thread, they lower the property values here.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 18, 2009)

Honestly, a slumping Sox team is a lot easier to tolerate these days since the 04 and 07 titles.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2009)

Never happened.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2009)

*Jeter's future a hot topic - except for him, that is*

*August 20, 2009*


                            There has been plenty of speculation in recent years about where Derek Jeter will play once his days as a shortstop come to an end. Based on the captain???s latest words, I don???t expect that day to come for quite some time.
  Jeter joked to Joe Girardi the other day that he could see himself being a designated hitter for five more years after he stops playing short, saying that DH duties are ???easier??? because ???you only have to worry about one thing.??? A handful of reporters were talking with Jeter on Wednesday when one asked him if he could see himself being a DH at age 41 - six years from now. 
  ???You???ll see me at short still,??? Jeter said without a hint of humor in his voice.
  After riding Jeter???s defensive ability for years, the stat-heads have decided this season that he???s actually a pretty good shortstop. I asked Jeter if he felt like he was playing any better in the field this year than he ever has, and his answer was typical Jeter: ???I don???t know. It???s not over yet.??? 
  Then, he added, ???I just try to be consistent. I don???t sit around and rate my seasons. That???s your job, right? I feel good. That???s pretty much all I can say.???
  Jeter???s contract is up at the end of 2010, and his situation will be a very tricky one for the Yankees. It???s hard to imagine him taking a huge pay cut, especially when you consider the MVP-type season he???s having this year. But his 10-year, $189 million deal was signed in the one year when salaries were at their all-time highest. Is he worth more than $20 million a year at age 37 and beyond? 
  At the same time, it???s virtually impossible to imagine him in another uniform. I can???t help but think that as much as the Yankees need Jeter to be the face of the franchise, Jeter needs the Yankees just as much. Seeing him finish his career in another uniform would just be strange. He???s talked about how special it is to play his entire career with one team - the one he grew up rooting for, no less - so I have to assume they???ll figure something out.
  How long will Jeter play beyond 2010? He doesn???t seem to have any set plan, and as far as I can tell, he???ll take it year by year and see how his body feels, how he???s playing and how much fun it is for him. Unlike some players of the past that hung on way too long, Jeter has more money than he???ll ever need and he???s already got his championships. 
  ???I???m worried about this year, man,??? Jeter said. ???I???m not thinking about anything beyond that. It???s unfair to think about what I???m going to be doing years from now as opposed to trying to help us win this year.???
  Having just turned 35, Jeter is still a young man, though he???s getting up there in baseball years. I can???t see him sticking around long enough to threaten Pete Rose???s hits record, but he has a pretty good chance to finish his career with more than 3,500 hits, which would put him in the top-five all-time. Not too shabby. 
  Jeter???s future will be a very hot topic next season unless the Yankees get him signed to an extension before he becomes a free agent. He???s not thinking about his next contract any more than he???s thinking about retirement, but at some point down the road, he???ll have to figure out just how long he wants to continue playing the game.
  ???I haven???t sat down and had that conversation with myself yet,??? Jeter said. ???I???m just trying to win this year. That???s how I???ve always handled it - and I???m not going to change.???


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2009)

*da,da,da dadadada,da,da,da The Evil Empire strikes back*

*Powell: Yankees are back, and baseball???s better for it *Bombers back from the brink, leading AL East, and we can't stop watching
*OPINION*
By Shaun Powell
updated 11:24 a.m. ET, Wed., Aug  19, 2009

Well, that recession was quick, wasn???t it? 
The Yankee recession, that is. 
It was only a few months ago when life looked pretty grim in The House That Greed Built. Those plush thousand-dollar seats, softer than CC Sabathia???s belly, were empty, and so were the champagne flutes passed around inside the luxury suites. Alex Rodriguez became a target for TMZ while dealing with a nasty divorce and confessing to steroid use. The local sports tabloids, always willing to take someone???s scalp, put manager Joe Girardi on notice in a New York second. 



And Hank Steinbrenner, more of a chip off the old block than brother Hal, refused to be muzzled. 
The Yankees weren???t exactly plunging like Florida real estate, but they could see the bottom of the AL East back on May 12, when they were 15-17. And even by late June, they still couldn???t muster much steam, or at least the kind you???d expect from a team costing roughly $200 million. At that point, Sabathia and A.J. Burnett, the pricey off-season pickups, were giving mixed results and A-Rod was still recovering from injury. 



But look at them now. Or, put it this way: Let???s hope our country can snap back as fast as the team that reflects some of what our country is all about. 
Comforted by a cozy lead in the division, the Yankees are back to winning, back to enjoying the view from the top of baseball. Once again, they are the team you can either hate or love but simply cannot ignore. We can???t know whether this will last through the end of October, when pitching is everything, but if nothing else it appears the Yankees will give themselves a chance at title No. 27, which is all they can hope for. Which is all we can hope for.


That???s because the* Yankees are good for baseball when they???re winning. The sport needs a team that can trigger a reaction, either anger or awe, and capture the imagination*. T*hat???s what the Yankees do best, because they bring star power and scandal, greed and greatness. Come fall, they will either crumble and delight half the baseball world, or conquer and thrill the other half. The Cardinals, by comparison ??? and no offense to the superb baseball town of St. Louis ??? don???t get the heart racing from coast to coast. *
It???s all good again in the Bronx. A-Rod is delivering clutch hits, which he tends to do from April through September, and has quietly distanced himself from those nasty pre-season steroid revelations (thanks, Big Papi). 



Sabathia is rounding into form and the Yankees are comforted in knowing the Big Fella throws best late in the season; he is 31-9 lifetime in August and you know what he did for the Brewers last October. Burnett is almost as accurate with a baseball as he is with a cream pie, used to smear the face of an unsuspecting teammate. 
*And who woke up Johnny Damon? The last time he looked this good was a while ago, when he looked like Jesus. 
*


*There???s plenty of good coming from Mark Teixeira (MVP candidate)* and Joba Chamberlain and Robinson Cano and others, and suddenly the Yankees look like they might indeed be worth all that money. 
Strange how, in some respects, they mirror us, both good and bad. They???re ambitious and do whatever it takes to get ahead. They???re all about big business. They couldn???t resist moving into a nice, shiny new house that cost gazillions. They spend, spend, spend whatever it takes to look good. They live for today and worry about tomorrow, well, tomorrow. They talk about the welfare and the health of baseball and their concern for their less-fortunate neighbors in Kansas City and Baltimore but deep down it???s really all about them. It???s all about winning. 



Well, we know what this attitude did to us. Big business, especially the weasel mortgage companies that preyed on the vulnerable, either suffered greatly or collapsed. The people who bought more house than they could afford are now clinging to them by their well-chewed fingernails. Everyone in this economy is concerned about their fellow man, as the country tries to shovel out from the heaviest financial rubble since the Depression, but when things get tough, you know there???s an underlying and desperate every-man-for-himself attitude prevalent among us. 



Why can???t we all be as resilient as the Yankees? 
Well, if nothing else, we can live through them. That???s what sports fans are experts at. We can applaud their good fortune and watch them hit and pitch their way through the rough patches and imagine, maybe when the economy turns, that could be us. 



*Or we can just boo the hell out of them and curse their good fortune.Sox, Baboon, IAn= haters.
*
The Yankees always give you a choice, don???t they? At least when they???re winning. And right now, that???s what they???re doing. They???re distancing themselves from the long and complicated days of spring, a recession for them, when they weren???t sure how this year would turn out. 
Now that they have a hunch about their immediate future, what about ours? 
Shaun Powell writes regularly for NBCSports.com and is a freelance writer based in Atlanta.
URL: Powell: Yankees are back, and baseballâ??????s better for it - Baseball- nbcsports.msnbc.com


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2009)

it's too bad they signed good players this offseason.

eff teixeira.

I don't hate Sabathia but in an ideal world he would have resigned in Milwaukee.

I still don't think they're going to win the World Series at this point though.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> *it's too bad they signed good players this offseason.
> *
> eff teixeira.
> 
> ...


That's the objective isn't it? Boston plays the same game.
I am grateful the Yankees reinvest the money they make back into the team.
The Mets spend money but just don't have that luck.

Why would you even think of hating him, I would do the same.
Those days of staying loyal to a team are over.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

Any team can win the world series.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That's the objective isn't it? Boston plays the same game.
> I am grateful the Yankees reinvest the money they make back into the team.
> The Mets spend money but just don't have that luck.
> 
> ...



obviously that's the objective but in years past there free agent signings/expensive pick-ups haven't been nearly as good as they are this go round.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a gamble that all teams make and fail with.
Like you did with Lugo.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I still don't think they're going to win the World Series at this point though.


As a baseball fan I would love to see the Rangers take it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

The yankees played sloppy ball today.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The yankees played sloppy ball today.



Don't need pretty ball when you put 20 runs up on the board.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

Jeter is hot!  .543 (19-for-35)


> The Yankees set season highs on Friday with 20 runs and 23 hits, their most in a game since scoring 21 runs on 25 hits July 22, 2007, vs. the Rays. ... New York is now a season-high 32 games above .500. ... The Yankees have won five consecutive games against the Red Sox, their longest streak against Boston since a five-game stretch from June 3-Sept. 14, 2007. ... Pettitte has now reached double digits in victories in 12 seasons with the Yankees, tying Red Ruffing for second in club history behind Whitey Ford (13). ... Hideki Matsui's seven RBIs on Friday were the most by a Yankees player against the Red Sox since Joe Pepitone (seven) on Aug. 29, 1964. ... According to the Elias Sports Bureau, Lou Gehrig was the last Yankees player with seven or more RBIs in a game at Fenway Park (eight, on July 31, 1930).


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't need pretty ball when you put 20 runs up on the board.


True, but in that ballpark no lead is ever safe.
At home Boston is good but on the road they are average.  38-19   31-33


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 22, 2009)

Last nights game was great.  As Mino already pointed out, Jeter is having an amazing season.  It was also nice to see A-Rod go 4-4


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

If A-rod gets hot I pity the AL pitchers.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> it's too bad they signed good players this offseason.


*CENTS-LESS SOX SPENT $ ON CLUNKERS 
* By KEVIN KERNAN 



_August 22, 2009_ --   BOSTON -- The Red Sox might as well end their Cash for Clunkers program, too. 

 Brad Penny, following in the footsteps of another failed veteran pitcher, John Smoltz, was ravaged last night in the Yankees' 20-11 annihilation of the Red Sox at Fenway Park that put the Bombers 7½ games up in the AL East. 

  Penny allowed eight runs and 10 hits over four innings as the Yankees pummeled the right-hander, scoring six runs over the first two innings. Remember in spring training when all the praise was being heaped on the Red Sox for landing Penny and Smoltz and how deep the Red Sox pitching was going to be this season? Maybe the Red Sox should have just gone the Yankees route and signed A.J. Burnett and CC Sabathia. 

  Penny's record dropped to 7-8 and his ERA is 5.61. Opposing hitters are batting over .300 against him. He did not fool anyone last night. He could be out of the rotation with Tim Wakefield close to returning. 

  "I think we're always probably evaluating," Red Sox manager Terry Francona said. "Wakey pitched tonight [for Pawtucket], and it sounded like it went pretty well. We'll get together tomorrow and kind of see where we need to go." 

   Sounds like a lost Penny. 
   "I really wasn't commanding the ball tonight," Penny said. "I tried to go in and I'd end up throwing it over the plate." 

  The *Red Sox tried to take the cheaper rout*, signing Penny and Smoltz, figuring the veterans would bounce back. The Red Sox gave Penny a one-year deal worth $5 million, plus incentives. Smoltz was given a $5.5 million deal and finished 2-5 with the Red Sox with a bulging 8.32 ERA. Smoltz was released and is now with the Cardinals. 

  The temperature was 83 degrees when Penny faced his first batter and allowed a ground rule double to Derek Jeter, the first of 23 Yankees hits. This was a night where Penny needed to step it up. This was a night when the Red Sox thought they could get back in the AL East race. 
   Penny never gave them a chance. 

   He wilted in the heat. Bottom line: The Red Sox should have traded Penny when they had the chance. 
   "The Yankees have a great team," Penny said. "One through nine they all can do damage." 
   Noted Francona, "They took some pretty healthy swings once they got going." 

*This was one of the worst outings by a Red Sox starter in the last 55 years against the Yankees*. Over that time just two other pitchers have allowed at least eight runs and 10 hits over four innings, Tom Bolton and Bill [Spaceman] Lee. 
   Now the Red Sox are running out of space in the rotation for Penny.
_kevin.kernan@nypost.com_


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

A.J. can't pitch in Boston.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

Boston will not quit.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

Now let's see if they can make a comeback....8-0....


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

Talk about a Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde pitcher, either AJ is great one day in other days he sucks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Talk about a Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde pitcher, either AJ is great one day in other days he sucks.



I prefer the Jekyl...or the Hyde.  Wait, which one is the monster again?  I'm pretty sure it's Hyde.  Well, I like which ever one is worse and I'm glad he showed up today.

I went to bed last night when it was 15-4.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 22, 2009)

I have 53 posts in this thread and 46 in the Red Sox thread.

Effing Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

It's 12-1 now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 22, 2009)

I want 15.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't blame the Yanks for not hittiing today,  they are just fatigued from running around the bases all night long.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like Ortiz is back.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I want 15.


 ha ha! you didn't get 15.....oh wait...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2009)

14 works good for me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

Did Girardi fall asleep last night in the 4th inning while Joba was getting Smoltzed?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

What has happened to NY pitching?  Giving up double digits runs in 3 of the last 4 games isn't very encouraging.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2009)

I ask myself that same question.
The Joba  rules should just end, it doesn't seem to be working at all.

You have to admit that last inning was  very exciting...now why did he call for Swisher to bunt when that pitcher couldn't get anyone out.
That killed the rally right there.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2009)

Texas' offense is excellent.

The Red Sox can throw out an A line up that is arguably the best in baseball.

It shouldn't disappoint you too much that they're giving up double digit runs on occasion to good teams.

I did think this was interesting when I saw it though (by Christopher Reina):

Joba Chamberlain's ERA rose to 4.34 on Tuesday evening when he gave up seven earned runs on nine hits in four innings of work. He now has an 8.55 ERA for the month of August and another blight on his home record, which seems to follow a common thread; high pitch count, high strikeout rate, high walk rate. 

Chamberlain's home/road splits are staggering and it goes beyond merely how small Yankee Stadium plays for hitters. He has given up 10 homers in 70.2 home innings, compared to six homers in 60.0 road innings, but when accounted for the difference in plate appearances it is one for every 32.4 at home and 43.0 on the road. 

For a frame of reference, the Yankees have collectively allowed one homer for every 30.4 plate appearances at home and 35.5 on the road. 

*The real difference in comparing Chamberlain's splits is how he still holds that shutdown, strikeout reliever's mentality when pitching at home. When he is at home, he's still looking to strike everyone out and consequently lets his walks and pitch count increase. *

He has struck out 70 batters in 70.2 innings at home, but *he has also walked 43 batters, which works out to be about 5.5 walks per nine innings, an inexcusably high rate. *

On the road, Chamberlain pitches to contact with greater frequency. He has struck out just 44 batters in 60 innings, while maintaining a walk rate of 3.3 per nine innings. 

Even though the difference between batting average at home and the road is just nine points, the OBP allowed is +41 at home. *Chamberlain allows an .817 OPS at Yankee Stadium, which is the equivalent of facing Ian Kinsler in every at bat. *

From everything I've read and heard about Chamberlain, maturity is something he could use more of and taking a more conservative approach at home will have to be part of that process.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2009)

Texas is a real good young team, I hope they continue to be competative for years to come.

Red Sox the best in baseball...too many good hitting teams out there to say that, although with Big Papi making a comeback it does look better.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree - but the A line up I speak of (which isn't an every day thing) with Ellsbury, Pedroia, Martinez, Youkilis, Bay, Ortiz, Lowell, Drew, Gonzalez is extremely balanced, especially if Ortiz can be effective.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2009)

I like the addition of Martinez who you can move around, but his defense as a catcher isn't very good.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2009)

A switch hitter even better.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2009)

NEW YORK YANKEES HAVE INTEREST IN PITCHER BRAD PENNY - New York Post


YANKEES HAVE INTEREST IN PENNY  By GEORGE A. KING III 



_August 28, 2009_ --   The Yankees have an interest in veteran right-hander Brad Penny, who was released by the Red Sox late Wednesday night. 
  According to a person with knowledge of the Yankees' plans, the club doesn't know if there is an agreement between Penny and the Red Sox that he wouldn't sign with an AL team if they released him. 
  Penny, who is expected to clear waivers Monday because he has about $1.5 million left in salary and attainable bonuses, might be considered an upgrade over Sergio Mitre in the fifth rotation spot. After he clears waivers, Penny would cost the club signing him only $100,000. 
  Several Yankees spoke glowingly of the 31-year-old, who faced them last Friday night in Boston when he gave up eight runs and 10 hits in four-plus innings. 
  "He's got good stuff," Johnny Damon said of Penny, whose fastball touched 97 mph and averaged 91 to 93 at Fenway Park. "His secondary stuff might need a little tweak, but his fastball was electric. It cut and he hit his spots with it. Bring him here, why not? I love the way the guy competes." 
  Derek Jeter didn't go that far, but said: "He throws hard and he challenges you. He comes right at you, it's not like he is trying to trick you."


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Jerry Hairston experienced every fielder's nightmare - making a late inning error, thus spoiling a perfect game.  I think it rattled Pettitte too, since the next hitter broke up the no-hitter.

I also don't believe Pettitte when he tried to console Hairston by saying he didn't want to pitch 9 innings anyway.  Bullshit!  A major league pitcher not wanting a change at a perfecto?  No way.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2009)

He was pitching really good last night.
Poor guy, I hope this doesn't screw him up.

There was a weak ground ball hit to him that I doubt Arod would have made a play due his injury...I think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you referring to the error or an earlier play?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you referring to the error or an earlier play?


The bare handed play he made innings before.
That error he made was an easy out, he look like he just choked.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)

*Bad blood bubbling in Baltimore*

                                          September2                                                       When A.J. Burnett allowed a home run by light-hitting Felix Pie in the first inning yesterday, he turned around and shouted some unkind words in the direction of the Baltimore outfielder.
 The words weren???t necessarily at Pie, they were more an expression of frustration. My desire to remain gainfully employed prohibits repeating them here.
 The Orioles, as you might imagine, weren???t thrilled.
 ???A lot of our guys thought Burnett made some gestures to Pie when he hit the home run. I don???t know why. Pie didn???t do anything,??? manager Dave Trembley said.
 Bench coach Dave Jauss yelled at Burnett from the dugout. Burnett later claimed he did not yell anything at Pie, which isn???t exactly true.
 ???I didn???t know they were yelling at me,??? he said. ???I might have done something different. That???s bush league.???
 Then in the eighth inning, Nick Swisher struck out looking at a pitch that appeared outside. He stood at the plate with an incredulous look that prompted Orioles pitcher Matt Albers to suggest out loud that Swisher should have swung the bat.
 Swisher responded with a few words you won???t hear in church. Orioles pitching coach Rick Kranitz then screamed at Swisher. Now Swisher is looking forward to his next at-bat against Albers and/or charging the mound.
 This has nothing to do with CC Sabathia and Jason Berken, who start tonight. But baseball being baseball, don???t be surprised if somebody gets hit. If you???re the Orioles, what else do you have to get excited about?
 Back later with the game post.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Magic number for NY is 23.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2009)

*Alex Rodriguez gets his 2,500th hit*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2009)

161st and River



> *STATE OF THE STRIPES:* The Yankees have won six straight, seven of eight and 23 of their last 29. They lead the Red Sox by 7.5 games in the American League East and the Angels by 6.5 games in the race for home field advantage in the playoffs.​ *STATE OF THE JAYS:* Yikes. Toronto was 27-14 on May 18 and led the division by 3.5 games. They are 32-59 (.352) since. The Jays have lost three straight, six of seven and 14 of their last 18.​ *A LITTLE BIT LUCKY:* The Yankees have a run differential of +141 (now the best in the majors, by the way). Based on the Pythagorean winning percentage determined by Bill James, the Yankees should have 79 wins.​ *THE JETER METER:* Derek Jeter has 2,713 career hits. He needs only nine more to pass Lou Gehrig for the most in franchise history.​ *HOMER HAPPY:* The Yankees have hit 208 homers, a pace that would give them 253 for the season. The franchise record is 242 by the 2004 team. The Major League record is 264 by the 1997 Seattle Mariners.​ *JOHNNY DANGEROUSLY:* Johnny Damon has a seven-game hit streak that has bumped his batting average up to .293.​ *A-ROD ON A ROLL:* Alex Rodrigez has hit in 11 straight at 18 of 43 (,419), albeit with only three extra-base hits. He has 11 RBI in that stretch. His batting average has climbed from .254 to .274.​ *HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHES:* Closer for the weekend Philip J. Hughes of Orange County has a 1.14 ERA in 31 relief appearances. Check out his last 10 outings:​ 10 innings, 5 hits, 0 runs, 3 walks, 14 strikeouts. Remember these days when he wins the Cy Young in 2011 in his second full season as a starter.​ *DOMINATION:* The Yankees have outscored their foes 47-14 in their six-game win streak.​ *THIS CAN’T BE TRUE, BUT SOMEHOW IT IS:* Jeter is 3 of his last 13.​ *GODZILLA SLUMPING:* Hideki Matsui is 4 of his last 24 with two RBI.​ *THE MELKMAN:* Melky Cabrera is 10 of 24 in his last six games. He’s up to .274.​


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 4, 2009)

A-rod cops a feel then goes for the gun, with one of Toronto's finest

Baseball Video Highlights & Clips | NYY@TOR: A-Rod collides with a cop fielding a ball - Video | MLB.com: Multimedia


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)

She was not happy at all, she really looked angry.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 4, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> She was not happy at all, she really looked angry.



Not sure why... she is pulling in $80 an hour, and has the best seats in the house.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Not sure why... she is pulling in $80 an hour, and has the best seats in the house.


 What!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2009)

Those are nice cozy cash pay off duty hours.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2009)

Doc was on fire last night. Making the best hitting team in the league look like well, the Jays on most nights lol.

1 hitter, and the 1 hit was hardly anything to brag about.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Doc was on fire last night. Making the best hitting team in the league look like well, the Jays on most nights lol.
> 
> 1 hitter, and the 1 hit was hardly anything to brag about.


Of all players to get that hit it was the light hitting Pena.

This is the Doc I said was better than Santana.
I think the trade talks  screwed up his mind.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

After a split vs the Blue Jays and a doubleheader sweep of the Rays, the Yankees magic number is now 16, with a big thanks to the White Sox. 

It's time to get rid of Mitre and try someone else.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> After a split vs the Blue Jays and a doubleheader sweep of the Rays, the Yankees magic number is now 16, with a big thanks to the White Sox.
> 
> It's time to get rid of Mitre and try someone else.


I really can't blame Mitre for that loss, the defense was really awful that day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw a guy yesterday with a t-shirt that read, "The Red Sox can thank God for inventing the Wild Card."  Asshole.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I saw a guy yesterday with a t-shirt that read, "The Red Sox can thank God for inventing the Wild Card."  Asshole.


Do you know where they sell them?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2009)

*In Jeter We Trust*












 
*In chasing Lou Gehrig's record, Yankees shortstop Derek Jeter's burden is Monumental*

Bill Madden 
                                                                                                                                                     Tuesday, September 8th 2009,  2:34 AM                    





Pilling/MLB via Getty
Lou Gehrig, Babe Ruth and the other Yankee legends enshrined in Monument Park are in a class that few ever have a chance to enter. 




Sipkin/News
Derek Jeter remains on the doorstep after Monday's 0-for-9 day at the plate in a doubleheader sweep of the Rays. 





                                                                                         Suddenly, the normally unflappable Derek Jeter is finding the rarified air where the Yankee deities reside can be suffocating.
 With two games and nine plate appearances to attain the four hits that would enable him to eclipse Lou Gehrig as the Yankees' all-time hits leader Monday, Jeter came up empty. In the day game, the Tampa Bay Rays' Matt Garza hung an 0-for-4 collar on him, while in going 0-for-4 with a walk against three different pitchers in the rainout-makeup nightcap, the closest he came to a base hit was when Rays second baseman Akinori Iwamura speared his bases-loaded grounder up the middle in the fourth inning and converted it into a fielder's choice RBI. 
 "It's not like I'm trying to do anything different," Jeter said. "You're always trying to get a hit." 
 Until lately, until he passed the likes of Babe Ruth for fourth place on the all-time Yankee doubles list, and until he began rubbing elbows with Gehrig atop the all-time Yankee hits list, Jeter was much like all the other nearly 1,500 players who have passed through the Yankee annals. He was enveloped in the tradition and lore of baseball's most storied franchise but always with a kind of detached awe when it came to the deities. After all, those are the unassailable Yankees, Ruth, Gehrig, DiMaggio and Mantle, all enshrined in free-standing bronze, the Mount Rushmore of center field's Monument Cave. 
 There are the four of them, 1-2-3-4 all-time in homers and RBI with Ruth atop of the all-time homers (659) list and Gehrig atop in RBI (1,996). And there are Ruth and Gehrig again, 1-2 in runs with 1,959 and 1,888, respectively. And Gehrig all alone at the top of the all-time doubles (534) and triples (163) lists. Seemingly eternal Yankee records, all of them. 
 It was thought Gehrig's 2,721 hits was one of them too until, very quietly, very consistently as he prefers to look at it, Jeter was upon it before anyone realized it. It is among the most prestigious of Yankee records and it says something, too, for Jeter that he will have surpassed both Ruth's doubles and Gehrig's hits total this season and is getting to within striking distance of Mantle (currently 1,677-1,564) for third place behind Gehrig and Ruth on the Yankee runs list. 
 "I just try to focus on what I do that day," Jeter said, "and not look back. When you start focusing on what you've done, I don't think you'll ever improve." 
 But while he may be starting to make a dent on the Yankee deities, they are still all what they are - in a separate class insofar as the greatest Yankees of all time. On that list, the best Jeter can be viewed right now is sixth - behind Ruth, Gehrig, DiMaggio, Mantle and Yogi Berra. DiMaggio, Mantle and Berra all won three Most Valuable Player awards apiece to Jeter's none, while Ruth and Gehrig undoubtedly would have won their share of MVPs had most of their careers not occurred before 1931 when the award was incepted. Jeter probably should have won in 2006 when he hit .343 with 118 runs and 97 RBI, but finished second to the Minnesota Twins' Justin Morneau. And in 1999, by far his best overall season in which he hit .349 with career highs in homers (24) homers and RBI (102) for a championship team, he somehow finished sixth. 
 Still, the MVP disses aside, Jeter can certainly take pride at having already taken his career to the doorstep of the Yankee deities. He may not ever quite belong in their exalted class, but at least he's injected himself into the discussion. I remember Don Mattingly telling me a few years ago when he realized he could be in the discussion. It was 1986, the year after Mattingly had come within four doubles of Gehrig's seemingly unassailable Yankee record of 52. 
 "It was late one night and my brother Randy and I had been drinking a few beers at Elaine's and Randy said to me, 'You made a run at Gehrig last year, now it's time for him to go down,'" Mattingly recalled. "For the first time, I thought it was okay for me to go after his record." 
 A few weeks later, Mattingly brought Gehrig down, hitting his 53rd double on the last day of the season at Fenway Park, prompting Yankee pitcher Bob Tewksbury to tell Sports Illustrated: "I guess now everyone looks at him the way his teammates have for a long time - with admiration and awe and almost romance." 
 When it's all over, Jeter will own the Yankees' all-time hits and stolen base marks (he trails Rickey Henderson by 27) and he needs 99 doubles to eclipse Gehrig's record 534. And Mattingly would tell him, it's okay to go after Yogi (1,430 to his 1,063) for No. 5 on the all-time RBI list. And if all of that isn't enough to earn him a place among the top five all-time Yankees, he will at least have had the satisfaction of knowing his teammates looked at him with the same kind of admiration and awe. 
bmadden@nydailynews.com


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2009)

*
*

*One away! Derek Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for Yankees hit record at 2,721*

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS					    					 				
 				    				  Wednesday, September 9th 2009, 10:17 PM 




Sabo/News
The fans go wild as Yankees shortstop Derek Jeter ties Lou Gehrig's record in the seventh inning. 



                        		 		 				 					Derek Jeter and Lou Gehrig are tied at the top.
Jeter matched the Yankees record for hits with a seventh-inning single Wednesday night against Tampa Bay. Jeter's third hit of the game gave him 2,721 in a Yankees uniform, tying a mark held by Gehrig for more than 70 years.
Jeter had a chance to break the record in the eighth inning, but he walked against reliever Grant Balfour.
Already on their feet in anticipation, fans at Yankee Stadium let loose with a roar when Jeter's sharp grounder inside the first-base line got by a diving Chris Richard in the seventh.
Jeter's parents, watching from an upstairs box between home plate and first base, raised their arms and exclaimed in excitement.
Jeter took off his helmet and twice waved it to the crowd of 45,848 during an ovation that lasted about 2 minutes. Rays players and coaches clapped as Jeter stood at first base.


After entering the game in an 0-for-12 slump, his longest hitless stretch this season, Jeter broke out of the rut with a bunt single toward third base leading off the bottom of the first inning. He beat the play without a throw, bringing a standing ovation from the crowd.


With cameras flashing all around the ballpark on every pitch to Jeter, he grounded out in the third inning against Rays starter Jeff Niemann and drove a ground-rule double to straightaway center in the fifth.
On his first chance to tie Gehrig, Jeter came through in fitting fashion ??? with an opposite-field hit.


In the middle of the eighth inning, the large video board in center field showed a replay and flashed ???Congratulations Derek!???


Jeter also swiped second base in the first inning for his 300th career steal, which ranks second on the franchise list behind Rickey Henderson (326).
Gehrig's final hit came on April 29, 1939, a single against the Washington Senators. The Iron Horse had held the club record for hits since Sept. 6, 1937, when he passed Babe Ruth.

Read more: One away! Derek Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for Yankees hit record at 2,721


Read more: One away! Derek Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for Yankees hit record at 2,721
​


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> It's time to get rid of Mitre and try someone else.


OK....I now agree with you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

What's Girardi waiting for?  Until his ERA hits double digits?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

And before Iain gets in here:

After watching the replays of last night's game, I give Posada 99% of the blame for the altercation.  

Carlson gets the other 1% for being a Blue Jay.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like posada and his bravado.  But that was just a pussy move.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 16, 2009)

Posada should have expected to be thrown at.  Stop being a pussy.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What's Girardi waiting for?  Until his ERA hits double digits?



The guy looked like he was throwing batting practice.



Triple Threat said:


> And before Iain gets in here:
> 
> After watching the replays of last night's game, I give Posada 99% of the blame for the altercation.
> 
> Carlson gets the other 1% for being a Blue Jay.


 



IainDaniel said:


> I like posada and his bravado.  But that was just a pussy move.





soxmuscle said:


> Posada should have expected to be thrown at.  Stop being a pussy.



Agreed....notice how he doesn't know how to fight, he dove head first.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2009)

Carlson has some balls though.  He is tiny kid.  And took on the whole team right in front of there Dugout.  LOL


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2009)

GAqi4MqoiHI




YouTube Video












Doesn't it look gay when the bullpen comes out to join in the fracas?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Cito had a great line, something along the lines of "Hey, we aren't making the playoffs, so they have a hell of a lot more to lose than we do. They probably shouldn't do such stupid things."
Being a veteran that Posada is, he should have known better.
Bill Lee ruined his or almost ruined his career because of a brawl like this.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2009)

These two teams even though not the same rivalry. Really don't like each other.

Even last week Towers, plunked Ruiz in the Jaw.  But being a tough guy he was back playing the next day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

Both players were suspended for 3 games.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2009)

That hurts the Yanks more then the Jays.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

True but for 3 games NY can manage with Molina and Cervelli.  Posada got off lightly IMO.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Posada got off lightly IMO.


agreed


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 17, 2009)

The skankees. have dinged off more batters then any team in MLB.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2009)

So they each got 4 games, but since they are not appealing, it got dropped to 3 games.

 

Since when does MLB reduce suspensions for not appealing them?  Isn't that the whole point of the appeal?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> The skankees. have dinged off more batters then any team in MLB.


Now this is true which I wonder how much is it intentional.

During the Torre era they really didn't throw at hitters, in fact I believe Torre was not for it. 
Sad, because they were the punching bags in the AL for a while...Pedro used to hit the Yankees a lot.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder if the Yankees peaked too soon.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 18, 2009)

it would make my day but boy, would it be a real let down for Yankee fans if they lost to either the Tigers or Twins in the division series.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> it would make my day but boy, would it be a real let down for Yankee fans if they lost to either the Tigers or Twins in the division series.


Like I have said before, you hate the Yankees more than you love the Red Sox.

It's happened before and it wouldn't surprise me either, that's what I love about Baseball.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 18, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> it would make my day but boy, would it be a real let down for Yankee fans if they lost to either the Tigers or Twins in the division series.



OK, let's say you have $10,000 to bet.  Who are you placing it on for the World Series?  Straight up...no odds or anything.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 19, 2009)

Ichiro hits it high, it is far, and it...is...GONE!  Mariners win!  Theeeeeee Mariners...WIIIIN!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2009)

They look like they are slowing down.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2009)

So, how's that rear view mirror looking??

Could be an interesting week, with the Yanks playing Anaheim and the Sox playing KC.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 21, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> So, how's that rear view mirror looking??
> 
> Could be an interesting week, with the Yanks playing Anaheim and the Sox playing KC.


I said it before, the Sox are not dead and the schedule favors them.

It doesn't look too good, they seem to have slowed down a bit and of course the Bosox are hot now.

Joba isn't doing too good of late.
AJ has been unpredictable 
Andy needed to rest.
CC has been real good the last 8 games.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ichiro hits it high, it is far, and it...is...GONE!  Mariners win!  Theeeeeee Mariners...WIIIIN!



That's a pretty good impersonation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> So, how's that rear view mirror looking??



I believe the words you are looking for are "Objects in mirror are closer than they appear".

Thanks for nothing Baltimore.    Yankee pitching needs to get better and soon.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

The Bombers have lost 18 of their last 23 games in Anaheim. 
Read more: Andy Pettitte's return a start, but Yankees' slump is troubling
​


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Like I have said before, you hate the Yankees more than you love the Red Sox.
> 
> It's happened before and it wouldn't surprise me either, that's what I love about Baseball.



Close, but most definitely not true.

Playing 162 only to lose 3 in the division series is heartbreaking for every playoff team but when your the Yankees and have pretty much dominated since the beginning of June, it would have to be particularly heart wrenching.

Not that a game makes that much of a difference, but I wish the ALDS was seven games like the rest of the series'.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> OK, let's say you have $10,000 to bet.  Who are you placing it on for the World Series?  Straight up...no odds or anything.



You can pretty much rule out the National League.

Realistically, the Yankees will beat the Tigers or Twins.

So it comes down to the Yankees, Angels and Red Sox...

Beckett
Lester
Buchholz
Matsuzaka

v.

Sabathia
Burnett
Pettitte
Chamberlain

v. 

Lackey
Weaver
_Kazmir
Santana
Saunders

_Of those three rotations, I think the Yankees are the worst with the Red Sox second and the Angels number one.

Pitching wins so I guess I'd say the Angels but if it was truly my money, I'd bet on the Sox or nothing in this instance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Not that a game makes that much of a difference, but I wish the ALDS was seven games like the rest of the series'.



I completely agree with you there.  Didn't the NBA used to have a best-of-5 first round also?   Best-of-7 is better.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Close, but most definitely not true.
> 
> Playing 162 only to lose 3 in the division series is heartbreaking for every playoff team but when your the Yankees and have pretty much dominated since the beginning of June, it would have to be particularly* heart wrenching.*
> 
> Not that a game makes that much of a difference, but I wish the ALDS was seven games like the rest of the series'.


I think I will survive, considering you placed them at 4th place I am proud that they...again made you look bad.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Of those three rotations, I think the Yankees are the worst with the Red Sox second and the Angels number one.
> 
> Pitching wins so I guess I'd say the Angels but if it was truly my money, I'd bet on the Sox or nothing in this instance.


You really think the Angels have a better rotation? 
I think Bostons better to be honest, the only Yankee I trust would be CC right now....maybe Pettite if his tired shoulder can make it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I think I will survive, considering you placed them at 4th place I am proud that they...again made you look bad.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You really think the Angels have a better rotation?
> I think Bostons better to be honest, the only Yankee I trust would be CC right now....maybe Pettite if his tired shoulder can make it.



Like you, I only trust CC.  

Pettitte, Chamberlain and Burnett have been shaky of late.

Lester has been dominant, Buchholz has been excellent and Beckett is starting to come back to form.  If Matsuzaka is there, the Red Sox could win the Series.

The Angels have a solid rotation - I like Lackey, Santana has looked sharp of late, Kazmir is coming around - as much as I hate him - Weaver is a solid pitcher.

Bullpen wise - with Bard (shaky performance last night in the rain), Wagner, Papelbon, Okajima, Saito and some lesser names behind them, the Red Sox might have the edge there.

Who knows - thats why the playoffs are fun.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Varitek is a terrible player, but he's better than Molina.
> 
> That's not saying much considering that Molina is one of the worst catchers in the league.


7 stolen bases against V tech in one night, Martinez is no Bench at catcher either.

Molina can't hit but he's way better at catcher.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

The Yankees winning  the division and home-field advantage for the playoffs with a sweep of Boston with Jeter having a MVP type year leading off and playing a real good defense at short feels good.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

It will be a different beast once the Playoffs start though....


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep impressive season after that slow start.  Even though A-rod didn't perform as expected.  Once he came back in the line-up it certainly improved all areas of that team.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Yep impressive season after that slow start.  Even though A-rod didn't perform as expected.  Once he came back in the line-up it certainly improved all areas of that team.


Yes, it did help. It helped Tex the most.

A-Rods numbers are not too shabby even for him.
BA      HR    RBI
.285    28     93


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

You know it's really never too late to join the *Dark Side*.....


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2009)

Those numbers are a little deceiving... he has been on fire lately.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

The division title is the 46th first-place finish in club history, the most of any team in pro sports.
Read more: Yankees sweep Red Sox, clinch American League East title
​


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2009)

No I won't ever do that.  I am just a baseball fan.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Those numbers are a little deceiving... he has been on fire lately.


True, at first most of his hits were homers  while his BA was around .240 to .250, he adjusted his batting stance and now he's hit for a higher average.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> No I won't ever do that.  I am just a baseball fan.


This is the first time since the strike that I have watched more than 10 games in a season.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)

Leading off Jeter.
Game winning pitcher Pettite
Closing it Rivera.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> This is the first time since the strike that I have watched more than 10 games in a season.




Yep  I agree. I just started again a couple of years ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It will be a different beast once the Playoffs start though....



I just hope they don't look past their first round opponent.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I just hope they don't look past their first round opponent.


I hope they learned their lesson.
I have to say they are a bit different, gone are the Browns and Sheffields...surly, selfish players.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

Just heard on the radio this may be the best offensive infield ever..anyone care to dispute this?
Think about it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

Number one in attendance....The New York Yankees.
The Mets are 6th.

The money the Yankees made from the attendance alone will go back to getting good players and with rev sharing it will go to the KC and Pittsburg owners pocket.


The Mets will find old aging latino players to spend it on.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Number one in attendance....The New York Yankees.
> The Mets are 6th.



Not bad only a 5% drop in actual percentage of seats occupied from previous years.

92% to 87%


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Not bad only a 5% drop in actual percentage of seats occupied from previous years.
> 
> 92% to 87%


True, I imagine a lot of people couldn't afford the new ticket prices.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

What a comeback!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

I was hoping that the Twins would take 3 out of 4 from the Tigers, making them dead even going into the final weekend.  Having them finish in a tie, forcing an extra game, would be even better.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2009)

I would rather face the Twins.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I would rather face the Twins.




Well that is a no brainer.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well that is a no brainer.


I put a lot of thought into this one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2009)

Big series this weekend for the Yankees.  

Will Jeter join the 20+ HR club and help NY set a MLB record of 8 players with 20 or more HRs?

Will Sabathia get his 20th win?

Will Teixeira hit 1 more HR and win the AL HR title outright and can he hold off Jason Bay for the AL RBI title as well?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Big series this weekend for the Yankees.
> 
> Will Jeter join the 20+ HR club and help NY set a MLB record of 8 players with 20 or more HRs?
> 
> ...


This turned out to be a really enjoyable season to watch.
This team was actually fun to watch, Swish, Burnett, Cisco to name a few brought some smiles to this team.
If their pitching holds up they may win it all.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2009)

A-Rod hits 2 HRs, drives in AL-record 7 in inning - MLB - Yahoo! Sports



> ST. PETERSBURG, Fla. (AP)—Alex Rodriguez(notes) hit a three-run homer on his first swing of the season and smacked a grand slam on his last. The New York Yankees slugger was pretty impressive in between, too.
> Setting what he hopes will be the tone for a successful playoff run, Rodriguez homered twice and drove in an AL-record seven runs in a 10-run sixth inning Sunday, helping the AL East champions finish the regular season with a 10-2 victory over the Tampa Bay Rays


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I would rather face the Twins.


Maybe not.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2009)

The rotation will be CC, Burnett and then Pettite.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope the Yankees don't take the Twins too lightly.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2009)

Down 2-0 in the 3rd inning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 8, 2009)

Good 1st game for the Yankees.   It seemed like they started out a little sluggish, but the Jeter HR woke them up.   Good to see A-Rod finally hit with men on base.  Tex did nothing, but they didn't need it last night.  

What's up with the 2 PBs on Posada?  Thinking about riding the pine in game 2?  

Twins should be more rested for the next game.  Yankees need to keep up the intensity and not give the Twins any hope.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 8, 2009)

Heh...Carl Pavano is pitching game three.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What's up with the 2 PBs on Posada?  Thinking about riding the pine in game 2?



I don't remember the one PB, but the one I do remember I wouldn't really call a PB,  C.C.  threw something completely different then what posada was expecting and the complete opposite side of the plate.

Wow is posada getting ripped on, ever since the AJ getting Molina to catch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 8, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Heh...Carl Pavano is pitching game three.



I would have liked to see him go in game 2, so the Yankee fans could show him how much they appreciated his efforts when he was there.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't remember the one PB, but the one I do remember I wouldn't really call a PB,  C.C.  threw something completely different then what posada was expecting and the complete opposite side of the plate.
> 
> Wow is posada getting ripped on, ever since the AJ getting Molina to catch.



That's the NY Press for you, they like to print drama.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow....just wow!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Wow....just wow!



That is one way of putting it.  A win is a win I guess.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> That is one way of putting it.  A win is a win I guess.


That was a blown call but it's still no excuse to leave 17 on base and they had bases loaded with no one out in the 11th inning.


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I guess I will come over here now and check it out since my team sucks ass!


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2009)

My question, will the Yankees go after Holliday in the off season? I know they will pay the price for him....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2009)

Good question, I'm not sure they will resign Damon or Matsui back....so they may be interested in him.


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Good question, I'm not sure they will resign Damon or Matsui back....so they may be interested in him.



If hes smart he stays in NL where he can hit! When he goes AL hes average.


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2009)

This Cougill guy for the Twins, SUCKS!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2009)

Malley said:


> This Cougill guy for the Twins, SUCKS!


He killed that rally, heads up play by Jeter.
Jeter is great in the post season.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2009)

Yankees sweep the Twins.


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely saw that coming!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

Malley said:


> Definitely saw that coming!


They have a good organization, this is a small market team that's well run.
Pittsburgh and Kansas city should take note.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

I really didn't care to listen to  Chip Carey...but the one that really makes me turn the volumne would be Milner...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Here's Arod!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2009)

The Minnesota Twins school of baserunning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Good question, I'm not sure they will resign Damon or Matsui back....so they may be interested in him.



Tough call on both of them.  They're getting old, but both had fairly good seasons this year.  If they'd sign for 1 yr plus an option, it would be OK.

What other outfielders will be free agents this winter?  I don't follow that area too closely.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

* Potential Free Agents for 2010*

_The following players have contracts expiring or should have the six years of service necessary to become free agents after the 2009 season.

* - current contract includes 2010 option
(A) - projected as Type A free agent
(B) - projected as Type B free agent
_


Bobby Abreu LAA (A)
Garret Anderson ATL (B)
Rick Ankiel STL
Rocco Baldelli BOS
Jason Bay BOS (A)
Marlon Byrd TEX (B)
Mike Cameron MIL (B)
Frank Catalanotto TEX
Endy Chavez SEA
Coco Crisp * KC
Carl Crawford * TB (B)
Johnny Damon NYY (A)
David Dellucci CLE
Jermaine Dye * CWS (A)
Darin Erstad HOU
Cliff Floyd SD
Ryan Freel TEX
Brian Giles SD (B)
Ken Griffey Jr. SEA
Vladimir Guerrero LAA (A)
Eric Hinske NYY
Matt Holliday STL (A)
Geoff Jenkins * PHI
Reed Johnson CHC
Andruw Jones TEX
Gabe Kapler TB
Austin Kearns * WAS
Mark Kotsay CHW
Hideki Matusi NYY (B)
Jason Michaels CLE
Xavier Nady NYY (B)
Magglio Ordonez * DET
Scott Podsednik CHW
Manny Ramirez * LAD (A)
Dave Roberts SF
Gary Sheffield NYM
Fernando Tatis NYM (B)
Randy Winn SF (B)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

Signing Jason Bay would be a real kick in the balls to Boston.


----------



## KenEm (Oct 12, 2009)

The Yankees/Anaheim series should be real interesting.  Anaheim is a much tougher team than Minnesota was.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

No doubt, the winner here will win it all.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2009)

The Yankees have been a brilliant, cohesive unit this season, but really they are three teams masquerading as one.
 They are the young kids, like Phil Hughes and Joba Chamberlain, on their first winning joyride. They are the veteran mercenaries, like A.J. Burnett and Johnny Damon, having a good-old, pie-faced time, with one eye on the paycheck. 
 And, of course, they are the Core Four - Derek Jeter, Jorge Posada, Andy Pettitte and Mariano Rivera. 



Read more: Derek Jeter, Jorge Posada, Andy Pettitte & Mariano Rivera carry Yankees' banner
​


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish these games would not go into the winter and I also would love for them to start earlier.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah MLB has some really serious issues starting games so late.

Shit look at the one game playoff between Detroit and Minny started at 5.  Highest Television Ratings all year.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah MLB has some really serious issues starting games so late.
> 
> Shit look at the one game playoff between Detroit and Minny started at 5.  Highest Television Ratings all year.


There you go, even if it started at 6:00 I wouldn't complain.

I can't count the times I've feel asleep and missed a walk off home run.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeter hits another lead off homer.
They made a good decision leading him off.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks like A-Rod is getting hot.....if he does I feel sorry for the other teams.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2009)

Joe overmanaged.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 20, 2009)

What is it with teams making blatant boneheaded blunders (say that ten times fast) against the Yankees in these playoffs?

The Yankees are good enough.  Don't lose the game/series for yourselves like the Twins did, at least make the Yankees earn it this time...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Joe overmanaged.



Again.  And this time his players didn't bail him out.  What was the deal with pulling Robertson after getting the first 2 guys out in the 11th?  After that pitching change, he had only 1 pitcher left.  What if the game had kept going?  

The Angels were well placed in extra innings with Santana on the mound.  He could have gone several innings if necessary.

And Scioscia got the better of Girardi when he called for the pitchout and nailed Gardner trying to steal second.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> What is it with teams making blatant boneheaded blunders (say that ten times fast) against the Yankees in these playoffs?
> 
> The Yankees are good enough.  Don't lose the game/series for yourselves like the Twins did, at least make the Yankees earn it this time...



Hard to believe that a veteran player like Abreu did that.  But then again, perhaps he was trying too hard to stick it to the Yankees for letting him go.  Since LA won that game, the baserunning blunder will not take on too much significance.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought for sure the Angels were going to lose after gacking up that 10th inning opportunity.  A fine piece of pitching by Rivera to squirm out of that.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Again.  And this time his players didn't bail him out.  What was the deal with pulling Robertson after getting the first 2 guys out in the 11th?  After that pitching change, he had only 1 pitcher left.  What if the game had kept going?
> 
> The Angels were well placed in extra innings with Santana on the mound.  He could have gone several innings if necessary.
> 
> And Scioscia got the better of Girardi when he called for the pitchout and nailed Gardner trying to steal second.



That was bad, whether Joe called it or not.



Triple Threat said:


> Hard to believe that a veteran player like Abreu did that.  But then again, perhaps he was trying too hard to stick it to the Yankees for letting him go.  Since LA won that game, the baserunning blunder will not take on too much significance.



I'm thinking Abreu saw both Jeter and Cano in the outfield and didn't expect Tex hustling behind him.

If Jason was still at first the yankees would have lost this one long ago, he makes his plays. Great investment.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2009)

*I just shed a tear.....* 
                                                   Say it aint' so Mariano....say it aint' so....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Mariano Rivera Spitball: Video Evidence?*


YouTube Video







YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2009)

Another stunner....my heart can't take this...

Why am I the last to know....that baboon was right...I hate you baboon..

*AROD grabs Jeter's ass during the ALCS*






YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> *I just shed a tear.....*
> Say it aint' so Mariano....say it aint' so....



It's clear that he spit.  It's not clear where it landed.  Is it possible that out of the 5 umpires who had a view of the mound (Rivera's back was towards home), 2 base coaches for LA, a dugout full of players plus a bullpen full of pitchers, not one person saw anything worth questioning?  There's too much at stake for that to happen.

Now as for Arod, I have no possible explanation for that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

Tonight's game doesn't start until 8pm.  Guess I won't be watching much of that one.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Tonight's game doesn't start until 8pm.  Guess I won't be watching much of that one.



Yeah, that 4:00 start yesterday was sweet.  They need more of those.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> It's clear that he spit.  It's not clear where it landed.  Is it possible that out of the 5 umpires who had a view of the mound (Rivera's back was towards home), 2 base coaches for LA, a dugout full of players plus a bullpen full of pitchers, not one person saw anything worth questioning?  There's too much at stake for that to happen.



There are players in the Hall who made a career off that pitch.  Looks like there will be another one.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the Phillies will provide a little more of a challenge to the Yanks than the Twins and Angels did.  It'll be like trying to destroy the Sun by shooting two nukes at it instead of one.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2009)

Ryan Howard is the man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2009)

There the Champs.

This sucks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> There the Champs.
> 
> This sucks.



Well they were bound to win it again eventually.  It was inevitable.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2009)

They have a good lineup.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

Need a solid outing from Burnett tonight to avoid having to bring the series back to NY.  I'm tired of hearing about the last time NY had a commanding lead in the ALCS.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Need a solid outing from Burnett tonight to avoid having to bring the series back to NY.  I'm tired of hearing about the last time NY had a commanding lead in the ALCS.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2009)

So what the hell is going on with AJ Burnett tonight?  He is pitching like a cock jockey.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 23, 2009)

HOORAY, there will be a game six!  Anaheim postpones the inevitable, but I am glad there will be a game to watch Saturday night.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 23, 2009)

If money actually mattered to the Yankees, I wonder if they would consider Burnett a failure.

He's been pretty mediocre all year.  Probably one of the more overpaid players int he league.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> If money actually mattered to the Yankees, I wonder if they would consider Burnett a failure.
> 
> He's been pretty mediocre all year.  Probably one of the more overpaid players int he league.



Yes, he's overpaid for what he produces.  He'd make a decent #4 starter, but as #2 behind CC, he's not getting it done.  Maybe less time spent throwing pies in people's faces and more time working on pitching better?  

There's no way he should have gone back out there for the 7th.  After sitting there that long, the game should have gone to the bullpen.  Of the two losses in this series for NY, both can be directly attributed to Girardi's handling of the pitchers.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> They have a good lineup.


They have a great line up...
I am not here to talk trash... the Yankees are the best team money can buy.

The Phillies are going to give them a run for their money. If the bullpen can remain solid, may even stun them.

Jersey said it first


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> They have a great line up...
> I am not here to talk trash... the Yankees are the best team money can buy.
> 
> The Phillies are going to give them a run for their money. If the bullpen can remain solid, may even stun them.
> ...


They do have a great line up but I can't say the same about their bullpen and starting pitching.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> If money actually mattered to the Yankees, I wonder if they would consider Burnett a failure.
> 
> He's been pretty mediocre all year.  Probably one of the more overpaid players int he league.


I wouldn't say he's the most over paid.

The guy has a wicked curve....good stuff...they brought him in because he was supposed to be good during the playoffs...he's so-so.

Money does matter to them, they just make a shit load of it and they reinvest their money back into the team.

Take a look at how pissed off they were with Parvano.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> So what the hell is going on with AJ Burnett tonight?  He is pitching like a cock jockey.


I had this feeling he would get hit.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope the phillies give a better challenge and of course win 2 years in a row.   I was hoping the Angels would take it to game 7!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2009)

Like I said.  This sucks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 26, 2009)

Yankees over Phillies in 5.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2009)

All you need is AJ there with his "creampie"


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> All you need is AJ there with his "creampie"



He better not screw up in the WS.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> He better not screw up in the WS.



He is the weakest link.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2009)

Burnett worries me and there's a chance that Lee might outpitch CC in one of the games.  So I'm going with NY in 6.  Besides, it'll be better to have them win it at home rather than in Philly.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2009)

This is going to be a good series.
CC vs. Lee....good bout.
What were the Indians thinking?


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2009)

Phillies take game one. No one is better than Lee right now. I think CC is very good, but he looked hitable in his last outings. Lee hasnt looked hitable all playoffs. I think the entire series depends on which Clay Hamels shows up. I really think they win every game Lee pitches which will be 2 games. If Hamel is on his A game then you got your equivalent of the old Randy Johnson/Curt Shilling duo......well and of course they dont throw as hard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2009)

Hamels has been erratic all year.  I don't see him shutting down the Yankee lineup.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2009)

Pedro and Burnett for game 2.
I see fireworks on that night.


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats what I am saying.....if hes on track Phillies win hands down. 

Of course whats it take to get him on track?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burnett worries me and there's a chance that Lee might outpitch CC in one of the games.  So I'm going with NY in 6.  Besides, it'll be better to have them win it at home rather than in Philly.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------

